# [OOC] House Millithor in City of the Spider Queen II



## Xael (Nov 1, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also what about adding to the weapons/armor we already have?
> 
> And also what about combining items as seen in the DMG?



Quertus can do that if he has the time, and you slip him a bit of your loot (75% of the market price). 



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Oh, and remind me to use my bow when we meed upon Endur again.



Just buy an adamantine weapon, he can't sunder it (at least easily). Also, I'm sure there was a spell somewhere that allowed to increase the hardness of an item permanently...



And a question: Who's carrying all the stuff we looted from Sarduel and the Mind flayer? Quertus would volunteer... 

EDIT: I put price tags on my shopping list at previous page.

And goodbye, metrostar. Nice playing with you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2003)

*Shopping List*

*Ki'Willis*, wealth: 74250 gp.
Sell:
Cloak of Elvenkind: -2500 gp

Buy:
Ring of Sustenance: 2500 gp.
Pearl of Power2: 9000 gp ,cl 17
Cloak of Resistance+5: 25000 gp, cl 5
Hat of Disguise: 1800 gp, cl 1
Belt of Health +6: 36000 gp, cl 8

*sum:71'800 gp*
________

*Party*, wealth: 86'000 gp

Wand of CLW*8: 750*8= 6000 gp, cl 1
Portable Hole*2: 20'000*2= 40'000 gp, cl 12
Raise Dead*2: 6125*2: 12250 gp, cl 9

*sum: 58'250 gp*
---


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> Who's carrying all the stuff we looted from Sarduel and the Mind flayer? Quertus would volunteer...




Dibs on the Cephalometer, the rest can be divided when it's identified.
--
*Plan*
We should probably get out of the cave immediately. It's possible that Klaxeon will bring our enemies down on us, and that should be avoided. We need to Shadow Walk out, but we cannot yet go to Skullport since we couldn't get out without Quertus having another shadow Walk prepared. (Unless it takes a long time to get to Skullport trough the Shadow Plane, then we could make camp in the Prime Material Plane along the way to Sp and memorise more spells) For now we have to find another place to rest. The party rested twize before they entered Manthol Derith, right? Perhaps the first camp site would be a good place to rest again.

Quertus should memorise sufficient Invisibility spells to allow all of the party to enter Skullport either invisible or magically disguised. We should first buy the items under cl 10, so that if something goes wrong when we buy the other items and we have to flee we'll at least have some of the stuff we wanted. We should get in and out as quickly as possible, and in no way take actions that could expose our identities unless absolutely neccessary.


----------



## Xael (Nov 1, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ring of Sustenance: 2000 gp.



*Beep* That's 2500 gp.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, that it is.


----------



## Endur (Nov 1, 2003)

Party only rested once on the way to Mantol Derith.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Plan*
> The party rested twize before they entered Manthol Derith, right? Perhaps the first camp site would be a good place to rest again.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Party only rested once on the way to Mantol Derith.




Ok. Does anyone have a good idea of where to rest?


----------



## Endur (Nov 1, 2003)

You could go look for one.  

If you are going to Skullport, you could go part of the way, stop somewhere nice, and rest there (underground, or on the surface if you like risk).



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ok. Does anyone have a good idea of where to rest?


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2003)

I think it might be wiser to go to Waterdeep. We won't risk running into people who know about our part in the destruction of Menthol Derith, or people who are as likely to recognize the symbol of Grackstulgh on out platinum bars. Businessmen are less likely to try to rob us, though they will probably be just as willing to cheat us. The "Law" is probably going to be a greater threat to us in Skullport. And if/when things turn violent I'd rather be part of destroying Waterdeep than the last significant center of trade in the underdark. 
Ki'Willis mentioned Skullport because she wanted to throw our enemies off our track. People could be spying on the party even now and have time to warn their friends of our arrival. Krecil could be caught and tortured, and it's better if he doesn't know our true destination.


----------



## Endur (Nov 1, 2003)

I don't think you have to worry about destroying either Waterdeep or Skullport.  Both have guardians that are level 27+ Wizards (Khelben27, Halastar30).

Even Mantol-Derith might not be destroyed; it might just be going through renovations.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I think it might be wiser to go to Waterdeep. We won't risk running into people who know about our part in the destruction of Menthol Derith, or people who are as likely to recognize the symbol of Grackstulgh on out platinum bars. Businessmen are less likely to try to rob us, though they will probably be just as willing to cheat us. The "Law" is probably going to be a greater threat to us in Skullport. And if/when things turn violent I'd rather be part of destroying Waterdeep than the last significant center of trade in the underdark.
> Ki'Willis mentioned Skullport because she wanted to throw our enemies off our track. People could be spying on the party even now and have time to warn their friends of our arrival. Krecil could be caught and tortured, and it's better if he doesn't know our true destination.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 1, 2003)

I also agree with serpent on this...  

Kilcif has been on the surface quite a bit before going down under.  Any chance he would know someplace to hide or rest out of the way of others?


----------



## Endur (Nov 1, 2003)

With regards to Waterdeep and other places above the surface, most of you have heard rumors and Quertus knows for a fact that some of your items will be destroyed or damaged if exposed to sunlight.

In particular, Dariel's new short sword is a prime target for problems with sunlight because items powered by Fzaerness tend to fall apart when exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2003)

Which of our items specifically?


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2003)

Dariel's new short sword will definitely have problems with sunlight.

Other items that might encounter difficulty: House Insignias, Matron's Floating Disk, Cloaks, boots, snake whips.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Which of our items specifically?


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2003)

Near waterdeep: not a chance.

In the Arctic North: yes.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I also agree with serpent on this...
> 
> Kilcif has been on the surface quite a bit before going down under.  Any chance he would know someplace to hide or rest out of the way of others?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 2, 2003)

Narcelia's shopping list (I kept it to all CL10 or lower, though I do have some CL+ stuff I'd like):

25k GP starting
Dust of Disappearance: 3.5k
Dust of Illusion: .5k
Handy Haversack: 2k
Scabbard of Keen Edges: 15k
Total: 21k
Left: 4k

Possible wands:
Magic Missile (1 is 750gp, 3 is 2250, 5 is 3750)
Improved Invis (I'd be willing to not buy the Dust of Disappearance and chip into to buy the wand instead, it's 21k)
Web (4.5k)
Darkness (4.5k)


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 2, 2003)

You do know that Narcelia can't use most of those wands, right?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 3, 2003)

D'oh . . . I forgot.  Okay, then 'bye'bye unless someone else wants them . . . in which case, she'll pay, but only a small fraction.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2003)

Endur, I'm curious, how much do we get back if we sale an item, as in the percentage?

PS Not surprised on not knowing anything around waterdeep.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2003)

I went with this cause I figured the party wouldn't want to take any chances on getting the items that I want...  (aka adding to what I already have.)


Kilcif's list
GP 53,000 

Belt of giant strength +6 (36,000 gp)
Amulet of Health +4 (16,000 gp)

1,000 left over.


----------



## Endur (Nov 3, 2003)

Standard 50% unless I say otherwise.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Endur, I'm curious, how much do we get back if we sale an item, as in the percentage?
> 
> PS Not surprised on not knowing anything around waterdeep.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Dariel's new short sword will definitely have problems with sunlight.
> 
> Other items that might encounter difficulty: House Insignias, Matron's Floating Disk, Cloaks, boots, snake whips.




I guess we have to go to Skullport then. At least we can bring the mounts there.

As soon as Quertus has prepared the new set of spells (2 _Shadow Walk_, several _Invisibility_) we can be on our way.


----------



## Xael (Nov 3, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> As soon as Quertus has prepared the new set of spells (2 _Shadow Walk_, several _Invisibility_) we can be on our way.



6 _Invisibility_ spells, _Alter Self_ and 2 _Shadow Walk_s prepared. Anything else? 



Btw, some of the spells Quertus wants to buy are CL 11, since they're 6th level spells.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 3, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> 6 _Invisibility_ spells, _Alter Self_ and 2 _Shadow Walk_s prepared. Anything else?
> 
> Btw, some of the spells Quertus wants to buy are CL 11, since they're 6th level spells.




That's ok. We're going to have to buy some other items of higher CL anyway, but we should buy the simpler items first.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 3, 2003)

Shopping list for Carcelon:
_Prayer Bead of Healing_, CL 5, 9000gp

If easily available:
_Oil of Bless Weapon_, CL 2, 100gp (buy up to 5 if available)
_Major Circlet of Blasting_, CL 17, 23,760gp
  ->*OR*
_Pearl of Power IV_, CL 17, 16,000gp

Else:
  Second _Prayer Bead of Healing_, CL 5, 9000gp
_Necklace of Fireballs type VI_, CL 10, 8100gp


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

Okay, so I can't take a +5 short sword, but I can take a short sword with +5 equivalents, like a +1 speed short sword of frost?

And uhh, even if my weapon's adamantite, I'm still getting my ass kicked by Endur in melee combat.


----------



## Xael (Nov 3, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> And uhh, even if my weapon's adamantite, I'm still getting my ass kicked by Endur in melee combat.



But he wouldn't be breaking your weapon(s) again. And you could hit those pesky _Stoneskin_ned wizards.


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeap, and it's only 3k extra. Adamantite Weapons and Shields and Mithral Armor all the way (except that Dariel doesn't wear armor).


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi, people.
I'd like to ask if it would be possible for me to join in. I've heard lots of good stuff about the game from Xael, and I'd like to try my hands on a concept that just a couple of hours ago formed in my head: a drow fighter focused on daggers. 

Pretty please?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Yeap, and it's only 3k extra. Adamantite Weapons and Shields and Mithral Armor all the way (except that Dariel doesn't wear armor).



You can do what I do.... Shadow and Move Silent on Mithral breastplate. 

Dalamar, I'll say Hello so I won’t come off as being rude, but theirs not much I can do for you, as the man you want to talk to is Endur.


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm not opposed to thie idea.  Shoot me an email at EndurStonehelm@yahoo.com and we'll discuss it.  



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Hi, people.
> I'd like to ask if it would be possible for me to join in. I've heard lots of good stuff about the game from Xael, and I'd like to try my hands on a concept that just a couple of hours ago formed in my head: a drow fighter focused on daggers.
> 
> Pretty please?


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2003)

You can buy a +5 short sword, it just increases the risk level.  

There are only so many spellcasters that can make a +5 weapon.  So the more powerful the spellcaster that is required to make the item, the more likely it is that the wrong people will hear of your purchase.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Okay, so I can't take a +5 short sword, but I can take a short sword with +5 equivalents, like a +1 speed short sword of frost?
> 
> And uhh, even if my weapon's adamantite, I'm still getting my ass kicked by Endur in melee combat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> You can buy a +5 short sword, it just increases the risk level.



And how do the drow feel about taking that risks for my equipment?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And how do the drow feel about taking that risks for my equipment?




I think a lot of it will just come down to what happens to be available.
If you manage to find a +5 sword before the Matron decides it's time
to leave, more power to you.

That's why I listed the if/else block in my shopping list.  If someone happens
to have the "rare" stuff I want, great.  If not, no big deal, but I'm not going
to spend a lot of time/effort/risk trying to find it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I think a lot of it will just come down to what happens to be available.  If you manage to find a +5 sword before the Matron decides it's time
> to leave, more power to you.




I can't argue with the logic of that, but I don't think it will be the matron's decision as I'm sure chaos will fallow us yet again.  

I was more thinking on the social aspect of the whole thing.  It's one thing to risk your head for your own causes.  Something everyone would be doing if we went looking for the pearls.  (I Include Kilcif in this as he is in it for the money.)  Now if say we went looking for a Morningstar +5, as much as I think that weapon and my presence will help the drow cause, it’s not entirely their cause…  Why should they care about rather or not their hired help was well armed?


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2003)

Below is the complete successful list of what the characters were able to buy in Skullport.  I'll make an In Character post of what happened during your shopping expedition.

Shopping list for Carcelon:
Prayer Bead of Healing, CL 5, 9000gp
5 Oils of Bless Weapon, CL 2, 500gp (5 x 100gp each)
Major Circlet of Blasting, CL 17, 23,760gp

Dariel
+4 Adamantine Short Sword (cost 35k)

Kilcif's list: GP cost 52,000 
Belt of giant strength +6 (36,000 gp)
Amulet of Health +4 (16,000 gp)

Narcelia spent 30k
Dust of Disappearance: 3.5k
Dust of Illusion: .5k
Handy Haversack: 2k
Scabbard of Keen Edges: 15k
Wand of Web (4.5k)
Wand of Darkness (4.5k)


Ki'Willis, wealth: 74250 gp.
Sell:
Cloak of Elvenkind: -2500 gp

Buy:
Ring of Sustenance: 2500 gp.
Pearl of Power2: 9000 gp ,cl 17
Cloak of Resistance+5: 25000 gp, cl 5
Hat of Disguise: 1800 gp, cl 1
Belt of Health +6: 36000 gp, cl 8

sum:71'800 gp
________

Party, wealth: 86'000 gp

Wand of CLW*8: 750*8= 6000 gp, cl 1
Portable Hole*2: 20'000*2= 40'000 gp, cl 12
Create Greater Undead (caster level 18): 4000 gp

sum: 50,000 gp



Quertus updated shopping list:

Adamantine Longsword 3015 gp
Boccob's Blessed Book 12500 gp 
Ring of Sustenance 2500 gp

Scrolls: Permanency, Contingency (plus focus), Dominate Person, Scorching Ray, Comprehend Languages, Tongues, Web, Phantom Steed, Hold Person, Dimensional Anchor, Remove Curse, Detect Scrying, Slow, Fire Shield, Enervation, Break Enhancement, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Wall of Force, Telekinesis, Transmute Rock To Mud, Analyze Dweomer (plus focus), Veil, Lesser Ironguard (FRCS), Shadow Mask (FRCS), Thunderlance (FRCS), Protection From Evil, Magic Circle Against Evil, Vampiric Touch.

Total price of scrolls and focuses: 21 125 gp

Total price of all items: 39 140 gp


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2003)

Just a quick reminder that Matron Ki'Willis has never seen nor heard of a drow elf that was returned to life through the spell Raise Dead.  To the best of her knowledge, this spell is ineffective on drow elves.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Raise Dead*2: 6125*2: 12250 gp, cl 9


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 4, 2003)

That went better than I had expected. 

I'm sorry I've been a bit absent lately, I've had a lot to do irl, but it seems I'm going to have more time on my hands this week.

--
Hi, Dalamar.  As far as I'm concerned you are welcome to join us, but it's not my desicion. Btw. We really need a heavy tank kind of fighter, someone with a lot of hit points, armour and offensive power.


----------



## Xael (Nov 4, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> That went better than I had expected.



I agree. I've got too many spells. And I need more... 



> We really need a heavy tank kind of fighter, someone with a lot of hit points, armour and offensive power.



Check the rogue's gallery thread. Not exactly what you're looking for...


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 4, 2003)

Shopping went *much* better than I'd expected. Too bad I didn't ask for more!


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 4, 2003)

Serpenteye--I spent more than I personally had. How was the loot divided? (I need 5k, and then I'm even.)


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 4, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Below is the complete successful list of what the characters were able to buy in Skullport.  I'll make an In Character post of what happened during your shopping expedition.
> 
> Shopping list for Carcelon:
> Prayer Bead of Healing, CL 5, 9000gp
> ...





Serpenteye, that leaves Carcelon having spent 33,260 out of
the 43,000 available to her to spend; leaving an additional 9,740
to return to the coffers of House Millithor.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 4, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Serpenteye--I spent more than I personally had. How was the loot divided? (I need 5k, and then I'm even.)




Everyone (except Kilcif and Jena) got 43'000 gps
-
Pyrex, are you sure you don't want to keep that gold for yourself? The House would need that money in the long term to rebulid our position in Menzoberranzan, but ultimately our success depends on our personal effectivity in battle. I guess there won't be much oppertunity for shopping in the near future, though.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 4, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Pyrex, are you sure you don't want to keep that gold for yourself? The House would need that money in the long term to rebulid our position in Menzoberranzan, but ultimately our success depends on our personal effectivity in battle. I guess there won't be much oppertunity for shopping in the near future, though.




I was intentionally a little conservative when shopping figuring there was a good chance we'd need significant quantities of cash again sometime before we complete the adventure.  

It also made sense to make the remaining cash available to the Matron as she'll be making the majority of the decisions.  If she prefers that Carcelon keep the cash that's fine by me.

Edit:  I've updated Carcelon's character sheet to show items purchased
and the remaining 9,740gp from her share.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> That went better than I had expected.



Indeed.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I've been a bit absent lately, I've had a lot to do irl, but it seems I'm going to have more time on my hands this week.



Same here, sorry guys. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We really need a heavy tank kind of fighter, someone with a lot of hit points, armour and offensive power.



Are we trying to anger the bugbear?     I mean I'm raging at 30 Strength now! 

Anyhow, tom did you get my email the other day?  (Yesterday or Sunday?) It was about errors on Kilcif’s character sheet.


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2003)

The loot was divided at 43k each.  So Narcelia, after spending 5k, should still have 38k.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Serpenteye--I spent more than I personally had. How was the loot divided? (I need 5k, and then I'm even.)


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2003)

I think I saw it.  I don't remember what you said regarding errors.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I mean I'm raging at 30 Strength now!
> 
> Anyhow, tom did you get my email the other day?  (Yesterday or Sunday?) It was about errors on Kilcif’s character sheet.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, Torrellan is now posted. While I think he won't become a tank (what with his enormous 65hp), he'll propably hold his own in a fight with an AC of 27... 

Okay, I took a look at the things you've encountered, now I think I'll be using Combat Expertise to full effect each round   

Anyway, I'll start reading the IC thread and then, when I think I've absorbed at least most of it, I'll make my first IC post.


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2003)

Torellan can have another level.

Tom



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Okay, Torrellan is now posted. While I think he won't become a tank (what with his enormous 65hp), he'll propably hold his own in a fight with an AC of 27...
> 
> Okay, I took a look at the things you've encountered, now I think I'll be using Combat Expertise to full effect each round
> 
> Anyway, I'll start reading the IC thread and then, when I think I've absorbed at least most of it, I'll make my first IC post.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 5, 2003)

He can? Whohoo!!


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry guys, must have missed that. :-\

Endur: you still taking PC's for this campaign? I don't have anyone lined up, just curious.


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not actively recruiting, but if someone comes along who is really interested, I'll probably let them take over one of the NPCs that is running around.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Endur: you still taking PC's for this campaign? I don't have anyone lined up, just curious.


----------



## Xael (Nov 5, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Have you _Identified_ all the magical items we found on Sarduel and the Illithid?





Frankly, I was planning to use _Analyze Dweomer_ to Identify the items, because it would save money...

Oh, and uhh... Ruby Slippers? My mind pictures something unimaginably ugly...


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2003)

Do I need to say how they are activated?



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Ruby Slippers? My mind pictures something unimaginably ugly...


----------



## Xael (Nov 5, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Do I need to say how they are activated?



Only if somebody wants to wear them... so probably no.


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2003)

We can assume the items won't be identified until you have managed to scribe Analyze Dweomer if you wish to save money.  

Speaking of scribing, how do you want to handle the time requirement for that.  Do you want to set up a priority list for which spells are scribed first (Analyze, Permanency, etc.)?  Given the number of scrolls you bought, it might be some time before they are all scribed in your spellbook.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Frankly, I was planning to use _Analyze Dweomer_ to Identify the items, because it would save money...
> 
> Oh, and uhh... Ruby Slippers? My mind pictures something unimaginably ugly...


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2003)

Scythe Wielder

The Scythe Wielder inflicted 10 points of damage on Quertus.  Quertus also is feeling much weaker (-6 constitution drain).

Edit: Even Death can roll low for damage.  He'll try to roll higher next time.


----------



## Xael (Nov 5, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Speaking of scribing, how do you want to handle the time requirement for that. Do you want to set up a priority list for which spells are scribed first (Analyze, Permanency, etc.)? Given the number of scrolls you bought, it might be some time before they are all scribed in your spellbook.



I was planning to address that in my next IC post, but now that you mentioned it: _Analyze Dweomer, Permanency, Dominate Person, Contingency_, and the rest can be figured out later.



And we seriously need to change the traveling order in shadow plane. I now have 3 hit points left...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 5, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are we trying to anger the bugbear?     I mean I'm raging at 30 Strength now!




Anger you? Oh dear, no. I wouldn't possibly dare to do that


----------



## Thels (Nov 5, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> And we seriously need to change the traveling order in shadow plane. I now have 3 hit points left...



Seems like we found some use for our mercenary


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

Narcelia, K/Religion +14 . . . do I know what it is, and more specifically, how to hurt it?


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2003)

The creature is commonly known as "Death" or the Grim Reaper.  It is not known whether Death is a singular creature (that rejuvenates after being destroyed and can copy itself) or a race of creatures.  

In game terms, the 3.5 monster manual has stats under Wraith, Dread.

In terms of what you know about the creature, your best guess is that one hit is sufficient to kill most people and anybody that is hit by it more than once is definitely dead.  

More Info that Knowledge Religion and Knowledge Planes reveals about "Death."

Death … Once it selects a target, it does not stop until the target is dead or the death is destroyed.  A target may flee, but Death is relentless.  Death is rarely fooled by illusions.  

When others intervene and attempt to prevent the Death from pursuing a target, Death might copy itself and create more Deaths to slay the interveners.

Death's Scythe never misses.

Death is not known to use transportation magic (teleport, gate, etc.), but it can be summoned.

A powerful spell caster can keep Death at bay and/or dare to command Death, but Death always has the last laugh.



Combat on the Shadow Plane

The only way off the plane is for Quertus to take the party with him.  If you seperate from Quertus (or if Quertus dies), the other characters have no known way of getting off the Shadow Plane (i.e. you can wander around until you starve or are killed or are lucky enough to find a portal).

Movement is enhanced: A 5' step is equal to 250'.  A 30' move is equal to 1500'.  Flight and other movement rates are also enhanced (by x50).

Shadow Spells are enhanced, as are Shadow/Negative Energy creatures.

Light and Fire spells are reduced in effectiveness.

Quertus can take the party off the plane by focusing (standard action ending the Shadow Walk spell, but the party members have to be close by.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> I was planning to address that in my next IC post, but now that you mentioned it: _Analyze Dweomer, Permanency, Dominate Person, Contingency_, and the rest can be figured out later.
> 
> 
> 
> And we seriously need to change the traveling order in shadow plane. I now have 3 hit points left...



I agree, but doesn't the person casting the spell have to go first?  The spell is vague about this so I guess it's Endur call.


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2003)

You can have someone else lead the way across the Shadow plane, but if they don't know the way, it is going to seriously cut down on travel time.  Right now, only Quertus knows the way (thanks to his vast knowledge skills and the rest of the party's general lack of knowledge skills other than Know Relig).



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> And we seriously need to change the traveling order in shadow plane. I now have 3 hit points left...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2003)

Dawddarnit, it took _a lot_ of time to read through the whole IC thread, especially when you don't have connection at home.

Anyway, expect to Torrellan to speak every now and then from now on, but with a bit of a different tone than before.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Heh, tell me about it. And you had a lot more to read than I did.  Glad to have you aboard! I have a feeling Narcelia isn't exactly the same as she used to be either . . .


----------



## Endur (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm not going to resolve this round of combat until I hear what Quertus is going to do (not sure his prior post was meant as an action for a round).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2003)

FYI: Kilcif's RG character sheet has been updated.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Narcelia's character sheet was updated as well. Endur allowed me to buy more stuff.


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

So has Dariel's. It now no longer shows the old weapons, but shows the new ones instead. That assumes I gave Narcelia her own sword back after shopping.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 7, 2003)

The Matron has also been updated.


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2003)

Let's assume that you have already scribed Analyze Dweomer and Identified the items found on the mindflayer and Sarduel.   The rest of the spells are next on your list.  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I was planning to address that in my next IC post, but now that you mentioned it: _Analyze Dweomer, Permanency, Dominate Person, Contingency_, and the rest can be figured out later.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 10, 2003)

What does 'Szith' translate to?  I'm guessing something along the lines of 'city-state'.  (I'm trying to get a feeling for exactly how much independence from Menzoberranzan they're declaring)


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2003)

A literal translation of the drow word Szith is "ten".  You do not know why they chose to name this trading post Szith Morcane, but because they included the name of their house, Morcane, you can expect that they are claiming ownership.

With regards to whether they are claiming independence from Menzoberanzan or Maerimydra is a different issue and it is hard to tell.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> What does 'Szith' translate to?  I'm guessing something along the lines of 'city-state'.  (I'm trying to get a feeling for exactly how much independence from Menzoberranzan they're declaring)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

Endur, how deep is this cavern we floated down before entering the throne room/audience hall?

Also does the party have any NPC from House Millithor with us?


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2003)

The gorge is about 600 feet from ceiling to the river.  

The party floated about 300 feet down from the ceiling to where they entered the wall of the gorge.

The party went about 100 feet into the complex before they got to the double-doors to the audience hall.  And the party moved about twenty feet inside the entrance hall.

Party in the audience hall currently consists of:
Matron Ki'Willis, PC
Narcelia, PC
Carcelon, PC
Marckarius, PC (although doesn't post very often)
Torellan, PC
Dariel, PC
Quertus, PC
Kilcif, PC
two NPC Wraith Spiders (under Ki'Willis' mental control)

Outside the audience hall, with the drow commoner guards at the entrance to the gorge on this level, the figurine Wonderous Spider, the Black Unicorn, Marckarius's animal companion Riding Lizard, and Dariel's Cavvekan are keeping the guards company.


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2003)

Audience hall map (from chasm to audience hall)

Chasm map (shows entrance area including chute to surface and map across the web filled cavern).  Players entered the lowest cavern entrance.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

Endur, cool thanks for the quick reply…  I couldn’t remember where the drow warrior I was given went but I see Dalamar has him now. 

Of course I had to go back 22 OOC pages to find said warriors name... *L*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

If Endur, doesn't mind an OT question.

Hey we have allot of Scourge user here...    I know the stat are in the FRCS, but is the scourge made of rope like a normal whip or is mainly made of metal?  It says barbed so I started thinking like barbed wire but I'm not sure if that is right....


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2003)

Interesting question.  

I'm assuming that all whips have essentially the same game stats, whether they are metal, rope, leather, dragonhide, etc.  

Also, the whips of fangs that the Priestesses use are supernatural and it is the animated snake head constructs that bite the target. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If Endur, doesn't mind an OT question.
> 
> Hey we have allot of Scourge user here...    I know the stat are in the FRCS, but is the scourge made of rope like a normal whip or is mainly made of metal?  It says barbed so I started thinking like barbed wire but I'm not sure if that is right....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that all whips have essentially the same game stats, whether they are metal, rope, leather, dragonhide, etc.



They range from subdue damage, aka the normal whip, to real damage like a scourge…  

Well I had hoped they described one in detail in a drow forgotten realms novel, but maybe they haven't.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 11, 2003)

Do we know anything about House Tsarren?


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2003)

None of the PCs have ever heard of House T'sarran.  

The two houses in Maerimydra that were important to House Millithor were Morcane (your trading partner) and Chumavh (the most powerful house).  

You know that Maerimydrya had nine major noble houses (the first of which was Chumavh), and that T'Sarren wasn't one of them.  

So either 1) House T'Sarren was so minor that nobody noticed it--i.e. no noble compound just a building on a street in the city 2) House T'Sarren is actually from another city, 3) House T'Sarran is a former noble house (i.e. thought destroyed), 4) House T'Sarran has never previously existed, or 5) You are being lied to.

With regards to lies and sense motive, Matron Ki'Willis basically believes that Dorina is attempting to tell the truth.  Dorina may be twisting various things to fit her viewpoint and she might be insane, but the vast majority of what she is saying are things she believes to be true.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

4) House T'Sarran has never previously existed.

Do new houses form regularly or is it more like “one in a blue moon” type event?


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2003)

A new noble house is typically a split from an older, established house.  It happens occassionally.  Obviously the older house loses some power when it happens.

Alternatively, a powerful rich commoner might "declare themself" a noble and form a house.  

In either case, newly formed noble houses struggle quite a bit in the early years, and most are destroyed within a decade or two.


Any questions on the maps I posted?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2003)

Endur, Kilcif's BAB is correct (or at least it should be  ) but his melee attack is probably off as I know I didn't incorporated the belt of giant strength in it.  I will fix that tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

I knew Kilcif's attack bonus didn't include everything.  I read through the character sheet, added everything up, and came up with a number. 
I think I had Kilcif raging, using the morning star with two hands, and at +23 to hit (BAB, weapon focus, +2 weapon, +10 str) and 1d8 + 17 to damage (+15 str, +2 weapon).

Of course, near the end, you had a -4 to hit from four lost levels that were drained.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

Are the maps large enough images that they are readable/viewable?

I'm still experimenting with image sizes, so I can make them larger if people can't read them.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 12, 2003)

Maps look fine to me, but why post parts of the Narcelia/Carcelon/Matron map twice?  (if there's something in the NW corner of the map you don't want us to see yet that's fine, just curious)


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

The answer is yes, there is something I didn't want to show.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Maps look fine to me, but why post parts of the Narcelia/Carcelon/Matron map twice?  (if there's something in the NW corner of the map you don't want us to see yet that's fine, just curious)


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

So, I guess this is the question we are all thinking about right now. How do we feel about converting? 
As far as our characters know Lolth might never come back, and if she does return she will almost certainly be weakened. Tens of thousands of her worshipers and hundreds of her clerics will have abandoned her, and she won't have the resources to punish them all.
Our characters are Chaotic Evil, their greatest loyalty is to themselves (and their family-members). Their primary reason for worshiping Lolth was probably fear and convenience. Those two reasons are now much reduced. They have greater reason to fear Kiaransalee, and joining her would certainly be more convenient. Their position in Menzoberranzan would be compromized, but they don't really own anything there anyway. The Company of the Coiled Whip is now nearly worthless, reestablishing it will cost almost as much as building a new company elsewhere. They might be able to flee from Sith Morcane via Shadow Walk, but then what? Our clerics still won't have any spells. I'm personally leaning towards conversion, I'm not entirely sure about Ki'Willis.

I'm doing my best to role play this situation accurately, but I might be too pragmatic about it. I'm not a religious man, and I don't really claim to understand the power religion holds over some people. Ki'Willis is a High Priestess of Lolth, but is her religion worth more to her than her own life? Many christians would make that claim about themselves, many jews died in the concentration camps rather than forswearing their religion. I can't personally imagine that kind of faith. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 12, 2003)

The largest problem with conversion to Kiransalee (from an IC standpoint) is that it only works if all three priestesses _simultaneously_ and _independently_ arrive at the conclusion to convert regardless of the consequenses.

Even if she were leaning that way, Carcelon would never state that she was willing to convert in front of either Matron Ki'Willis or Narcelia unless they had already converted.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

I guess Ki'Willis could order them to convert, if she arrives to that conclusion herself. Would they resent her for that, or be grateful?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 12, 2003)

Hmm, I don't think I can answer that.  Ki'Willis could ask Carcelon though...


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2003)

In order for your cleric abilities to be re-activated with another Goddess, you will have to participate in a religious ceremony (essentially an Atonement spell) performed by a high level cleric of that other Goddess.  Your guess is that Dorina and her nieces are clerics of high enough level to cast an atonement spell.  

The advantages of conversion are immediate access to spellcasting power as well as sharing in all the power and wealth that the forces of Kairansalee gather.

The disadvantages of conversion are that the worship of Kiaransalee is currently prohibited in Menzoberanzan (prohibited with penalty = death by torture).  So going home would require stealth (not that there is much left to go home to).

With regards to whether or not Lolth will punish those who stray, you are uncertain.  Obviously, she can't punish anyone if she never returns.  Lolth generally manages to punish those who stray, but she has somehow never managed to punish Drizzt Do'urden (although the entire Do'Urden house was destroyed so that might be considered punishment).


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 12, 2003)

Not to mention that it's entirely possible that by agreeing to convert that House Millithor will cease to exist as an independent entity, instead being absorbed into (or required to swear fealty to) House T'Sarran


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 12, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Not to mention that it's entirely possible that by agreeing to convert that House Millithor will cease to exist as an independent entity, instead being absorbed into (or required to swear fealty to) House T'Sarran




I think Ki'Willis would actually have a much greater problem with that than with converting. I guess we're going to have to discuss the terms with Dorina.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 13, 2003)

Narcelia would definitely not say anything about converting without hearing Ki'Willis's reaction (and preferably Carcelon's) first. Obviously, if so ordered, she will make some sort of answer to Ki'Willis, but she is definitely too afraid to state a direct opinion without knowing how the other two feel.

Out of character, let me say that I think Narcelia would convert in a heartbeat if she thinks it would gain her more than she might possibly attain otherwise. In order for her to find out, she'd need to have a chat with someone and find out exactly what Kiransalee's deal is. Somehow, though, I doubt she'll get an honest answer from anyone here and so I don't know how she'd react (we'll just have to see ).

If House Millithor is absorbed, Narcelia would not agree to convert. If there is some way to appear to convert and yet still be a priestess of Lolth (a la Shakti), that would probably be a good option.

I don't know how much I should tell you guys about what I'm thinking.  And sorry for rambling.


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

Another OOC comment.  Narcelia, Ki'Willis, Carcelon, and Quertus all know that there are other Gods and Goddess besides Lolth and Kiaransalee.

Selvetarm is the only God whose worship is allowed by the Clerics of Lolth.  He is essentially a subserviant god of war who fights fanatically for Lolth.  The silence has not affected his clerics.

Other Gods (all of whom hate Lolth) inlcude: 
Kiaransalee (CE) 

the various Demon Lords of the Abyss(CE)

Ghaunadaur (CE, That Which Lurks, the Elder Eye) ... a Cthulu type Elder God of slimes and tentacles who predates the existance of elves

Vhaeraun (CE, The Masked Lord) ... Drow God of Rogues, a son of Lolth

Eilistraee (CG, The Dark Maiden, Lady of the Dance) 

various other Gods and Goddesses of Faerun


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> I knew Kilcif's attack bonus didn't include everything.  I read through the character sheet, added everything up, and came up with a number.



Yeah sorry for the delay between declaring combat and my out of topic post...  A) I was and am at work.  B) I got called to the phone for family matters,  but you did a good job in my absence. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> I think I had Kilcif raging, using the morning star with two hands, and at +23 to hit (BAB, weapon focus, +2 weapon, +10 str) and 1d8 + 17 to damage (+15 str, +2 weapon).



Sounds about right to me...  I didn't plan on raging just yet but it is a good use IC wise.   Kilcif no like puny humans...   Puny humans leave Kilcif alone.  HULK (err)  KILCIF SMASH!!!

That about sums it up for me. 

So did Leonon bite it, or did the chicken run?  



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> If there is some way to appear to convert and yet still be a priestess of Lolth (a la Shakti), that would probably be a good option.



I so doubt you could fool a good and an atonement spell.

Endur, also did the old wise bugbear just bind my wounds or did he heal my wounds?  I'll post IC when I get that answer.


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

The old wise bugbear applied the heal skill to your wounds (i.e. you still have four negative levels and 14 or so points of damage).

But if you stay under his care, you'll heal twice as fast as on your own. 

Leonon was reduced to 0 hit points, so like every vampire he turned to gaseous form and headed back to his coffin.  He'll be good as new one hour after he arrives in his coffin.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> The old wise bugbear applied the heal skill to your wounds (i.e. you still have four negative levels and 14 or so points of damage).



There goes my hope for a cleric and restorations... I am curious, not arguing mind you; I don't even have the MM in front of me as I'm still at work so I haven't read the vampire entry.  Anyhow, I'm only seeing to successful attacks against me...  What am I missing here?  



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> But if you stay under his care, you'll heal twice as fast as on your own.



Well I'm probaly going to stay put and see how the next 24 hours go...  aka see how many levels I just lost.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Leonon was reduced to 0 hit points, so like every vampire he turned to gaseous form and headed back to his coffin.



So I did get home to zero...  Not that it maters to him small moment of pride for me though.


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

One successful hit by a vampire = d6 + str damage + 2 energy levels drained.  The vampire also gains ten temporary hit points (5 per level drained).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> One successful hit by a vampire = d6 + str damage + 2 energy levels drained.  The vampire also gains ten temporary hit points (5 per level drained).



Cool.  Well not really but you know what I mean...  I couldn't figure out if the failed grapples where countered or what not.


----------



## Xael (Nov 13, 2003)

I would have a question: What exactly is the relationship between Quertus and Eilos? Hate? Competetive? Normal (by drow standards)? 

I know he's the "black sheep" of the family, but how exactly?


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2003)

Not hate precisely.  More competitive, superior older brother stuff.

He's the black sheep in that he is not as closely knit to the rest of the family and he hasn't bothered to write or come back since he moved out here 100 years ago.

There are unresolved questions as to how your mother died ... nobody knows exactly what happened to her or if they know, they won't tell Quertus.  Eilos is older and might know more details than Quertus knows.

Also, you noticed that none of the four wizards wore a holy symbol, either a symbol of Lolth or Kiaransalee.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I would have a question: What exactly is the relationship between Quertus and Eilos? Hate? Competetive? Normal (by drow standards)?
> 
> I know he's the "black sheep" of the family, but how exactly?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 13, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> There goes my hope for a cleric and restorations...




If you still need a Restoration by the time you get the chance you
could always ask Carcelon.  She probably wouldn't charge you much
more (or less) than the listed NPC spellcaster rates (4*11*10gp+100gp
component).  For sake of convenience she'd probably round to a platinum
trade bar...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> For sake of convenience she'd probably round to a platinum
> trade bar...



I'll keep you in mind next time I get a platinum bar.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2003)

Is anyone else curious to see a list of the members of House T'sarran and rather or not their undead/different or just normal drow?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes I'm curious, but it doesn't really matter. 

Sorry for not posting IC. The other night I couldn't get back online after I posted here, and last night we had no power. I'll try to post today after work.


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2003)

You have only met four members of the house T'sarran.
Dorina 
Zedar (her brother)
Velasta and Velina (daugters of the brother).

Only Dorina appears to be undead (a vampire).

You saw an image of Irae; she did not appear to be undead, but she did appear to have an albino skin complexion.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Selvetarm is the only God whose worship is allowed by the Clerics of Lolth.  He is essentially a subserviant god of war who fights fanatically for Lolth.  The silence has not affected his clerics.



This is interesting . . . What would be the process of converting to his worship? (Atonement spell, I assume, but how would it work for conversion to a god approved by the current goddess?) What would Narcelia know of his faith? (K/Religion +16) Would she know anyone who worships Selvetarm? How large is his following in Menzo?

BTW, I like the new Torellan, Dalamar.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Selvetarm's following is very small.  Less than 1% of the drow in Menzoberanzan follow Selvetarm.  The vast majority of Lolthites worship Lolth.

You would still need an atonement spell cast by a cleric of Selvetarm of appropriate level.  Virtually all clerics of Selvetarm are multiclassed warrior-clerics.  Its possible that none of them in Menzoberanzan are high enough caster level to cast Atonement.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks, Seonaid, I've been trying to make him entertaining, both for the characters and us players. 

And now that I'm posting, Endur, how do you feel about the Ventriloquism spell? Now that I've taken a better look at it, it seems like a more limited Ghost Sound but with increased duration.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Not sure I understand the question.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> And now that I'm posting, Endur, how do you feel about the Ventriloquism spell? Now that I've taken a better look at it, it seems like a more limited Ghost Sound but with increased duration.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Not sure I understand the question.



 Don't worry, I don't understand the question either. 

Mostly just wondering if you'd be willing to allow some modification, say allowing the point where the voice is originating to be changed during the duration of the spell, to make it worth the 1st level slot it takes up.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't think the spell requires only one origination point.  So long as all points are in range of the spell, I think you are ok.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Mostly just wondering if you'd be willing to allow some modification, say allowing the point where the voice is originating to be changed during the duration of the spell, to make it worth the 1st level slot it takes up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm guessing the green liquid is holy water, or at least water that’s been blessed by Hruggek, any of the other players want to take a guess?


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2003)

Gorbo the Goblin doesn't think it is holy water.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the green liquid is holy water, or at least water that’s been blessed by Hruggek, any of the other players want to take a guess?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2003)

I think it is... (drum roll) green slime!

Edit: Oh, and Xael is having connection problems.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Gorbo the Goblin doesn't think it is holy water.



ahhh yeah neither do I...


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Gorbo the Goblin doesn't think it is holy water.



After reading the IC thread, all I have to say is "Heh heh heh . . ." 

I am being entertained, Dalamar.


----------



## Xael (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, my internet connection hasn't worked for couple of days. My next feat is now certainly decided...

And goddamnit, Dal...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2003)

Just wait till I get to Velina's room 

There's nothing better in a drow's life except getting two other drow to fight among each other... well maybe killing the one who survives the fight is a little better.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 16, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Just wait till I get to Velina's room
> 
> There's nothing better in a drow's life except getting two other drow to fight among each other... well maybe killing the one who survives the fight is a little better.




 Using sex as a weapon is just soo sleazy and evil, keep it up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Using sex as a weapon is just soo sleazy and evil, keep it up.



Agreed it also reminds me of one of my other characters. 

Anyhow we have something to talk about...  Back in posts 532-534 the group acquired a dagger that was later identified in post 547.  So what did we do with this: Silver Dagger with Star Ruby in its pommel: +1 flaming

Nice weapon as it does penetrate the DR of vampires.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2003)

Not that I'm specialised in daggers...

Maybe we should give it to Quertus? Yes, he would be perfect for carrying our best weapon against vampires!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Not that I'm specialised in daggers...




Not that you where around at that time...   



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Maybe we should give it to Quertus? Yes, he would be perfect for carrying our best weapon against vampires!




Sounds good to me, who ever needs it the most take it...    (my answer not Kilcif's)

I can deal with the DR penalties it seems.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> "Be careful not to be alone around Velina.  She killed my last suitor and re-animated him as a zombie."



*LMAO* 
Way to funny.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2003)

I hope the poor lad at least had a chance to enjoy Velasta before the zombification. 

Now I need to make sure Velina doesn't find out that Torellan is Velasta's champion. Well, at least not just yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Now I need to make sure Velina doesn't find out that Torellan is Velasta's champion. Well, at least not just yet.



I'm shocked you didn't knock on her door even after the warning...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2003)

Patience, padawan. 

How far from Velasta's door is the door to Velina's room? Can the Quth-Maren guarding the other see who are entering the other's room? Really wouldn't want to be caught... just yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

Endur how are we going to handle this dagger in character?  Was it given to them at Skullport or are they going to have to ask Kilcif nicely?


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2003)

yes, the Quth-Maren guarding one door can see the other door.  If the Clerics of Kiaransalee have mental control of their Quth-Maren, they might each be watching the other's doorway.

With regards to the dagger and any other magic item that hasn't been declared as to who is carrying it, I'm assuming that Quertus is carrying it, since he is the one who does the identification process.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> With regards to the dagger and any other magic item that hasn't been declared as to who is carrying it, I'm assuming that Quertus is carrying it, since he is the one who does the identification process.



Should I edit my post from way back then to reflect that?  

BTW: I already penned the 40 PP to my sheet.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> yes, the Quth-Maren guarding one door can see the other door. If the Clerics of Kiaransalee have mental control of their Quth-Maren, they might each be watching the other's doorway.



Dammit... How am I going to see Velina without Velasta noticing... 

Anybody got any good ideas?


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting... Had a hectic last few days. I seem to have those a lot lately


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 17, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Drow Sign;
> "Dorina wants to keep us out of the temple but seems unwilling or unable to destroy it.
> I believe it's important we gain access to the temple and find out why."




Does Ki'Willis know of any spell, item or guardian that might be protecting the temple?


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2003)

Besides the webbing, its hard to say what kind of defenses might be in place.  It would be typical to also have some sort of defense to prevent someone to go from the outer fane to the inner fane. 

Its possible that Matron Morcane chose to make her final stand there against Dorina, praying that a silent goddess would respond to her prayers.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Does Ki'Willis know of any spell, item or guardian that might be protecting the temple?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Everyone associated with House Millithor in Szith Morcane (except for the mounts and the Cavvekan that are on the commoner level) are now together after resting.



Either we're all set to be slaughtered, or we're in position for a great tactical strike. Ahem.


----------



## Xael (Nov 18, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Either we're all set to be slaughtered, or we're in position for a great tactical strike. Ahem.



Or we could just get the hell out of there and take over the caravan.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

I agree with that one, as does Narcelia. Assuming, of course, that "taking over the caravan" is as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 18, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I agree with that one, as does Narcelia. Assuming, of course, that "taking over the caravan" is as easy as it sounds.




We have to get that caravan to somewhere we can have use for it. It might be a bit difficult for just the few of us to defend it from Irae, the Demon army, or anyone else who might want to get their hands on it. They sent slaves and supplies for the battle in maerimydra with the caravan, probably not many easily transportable and valuable luxury items, magic or cash. 

Personally I'm in favour of converting, and working with Dorina for a while until the time is right to stab her and her mother in the back and take control over their forces. That would give us a good platform to continue to expand our power from. I guess we need to know a bit more before we can make that decision. After Ki'Willis meeting with Dorina we should have the information we're going to need.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Ugh, I'm not in favor of converting . . . at least, not to Kiransalee's worship. 

I should add, neither is Narcelia, at least not yet she isn't.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 18, 2003)

Would you prefer Selvetarn? Perhaps Ghuanador, or Elistraee?

Ki'Willis has no special like or dislike for the Undead, they are useful, easily controlled and not that much smellier than goblinoids .


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2003)

My goblins protest.  They have baths at least once a year, typically when they are fleeing and accidentally fall into a pool of rainwater and mud.  

How often do undead bathe?



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ki'Willis has no special like or dislike for the Undead, they are useful, easily controlled and not that much smellier than goblinoids .


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

See my response above (I knew I should have just done a separate post). Narcelia still worships the Spider Queen, and it hasn't been long enough that she's doubting enough.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> My goblins protest.  They have baths at least once a year, typically when they are fleeing and accidentally fall into a pool of rainwater and mud.
> 
> How often do undead bathe?



I protest also!  Kilcif has bathed...  well recently I think and if it wasn't recent then he has at least bathed before!  

I thought you were all off to save your deity? And her in your deity's moment of need you abandon her for the first god/goddess to take you in?  

I fine your lack of faith disturbing…


Besides we should be talking about your conversion to Hruggek.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 18, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> My goblins protest.  They have baths at least once a year, typically when they are fleeing and accidentally fall into a pool of rainwater and mud.
> 
> How often do undead bathe?




Well, Vampires do tend to avoid running water, and the non-skeletal corporeal undead tend to have a rather bad hygiene. But skeletons are practically self-cleaning and the incorporeal undead are as fresh as a spring breeze so I'd say it evens out pretty nicely when the averages of gobs and undead are compared.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey man, if the deity deserts us first, who's calling whom black? Uhh, pun not intended.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thought you were all off to save your deity? And her in your deity's moment of need you abandon her for the first god/goddess to take you in?




C'mon, It's Lolth we're talking about here. She's not exactly forgiving of failure and incompetence in her underlings. It would probably be against the spirit of the Lolthite dogma to attempt to rescue her. We might even be punished for the inherent heresy of such an act, unless we'd be killed by creatures powerful enough to imprison a Goddess first. 

Ki'Willis has not yet made her decision, her worship to Lolth is deeply ingrained, but she is used of making difficult choices. She has been the ruler of House Millithor for several centuries, she wouldn't have survived that long unless she had learned to judge everything by merit, not by dogma and tradition. Her intellect knows she must convert and her heart still clings to the past, but she has never allowed her passions to rule her.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I find your lack of faith disturbing…




Join the dark side of the force...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> C'mon, It's Lolth we're talking about here. She's not exactly forgiving of failure and incompetence in her underlings. It would probably be against the spirit of the Lolthite dogma to attempt to rescue her. We might even be punished for the inherent heresy of such an act, unless we'd be killed by creatures powerful enough to imprison a Goddess first.




It all works for me.  Then again it's simple for me...  Stupid bugbear in all.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmm, Carcelon would probably be in favor of the 'leave & go after the caravan' plan except for feeling that this is not a good place to try and _Shadow Walk_.

Regardless of Carcelon's willingness (or lack thereof) to convert, she is very much not keen on taking orders from Dorina.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 19, 2003)

Narcelia is suspicious of the "you'll be high up in the ladder" bit too, particularly since "high up" probably means "significantly below Dorina." Carcelon has it right.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2003)

English to Drow Translator link

http://home.earthlink.net/~gerrybroman/language.html


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

Quertus knows that he can't Shadow Walk into or out of the ruling level of Szith Morcane.  The Forbiddance spell prevents Shadow Walk.  

From the rest of Szith Morcane, Shadow Walk would be fine (as far as he can tell).



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Hmm, Carcelon would probably be in favor of the 'leave & go after the caravan' plan except for feeling that this is not a good place to try and _Shadow Walk_.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 21, 2003)

The _Forbiddance_ wasn't what I was worried about.  The likelyhood that the local priesteshood of Kiransalee controls several shadows in addition to their Quith-maren is what worries me.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

Well, yes, its quite possible there might be a guardian monster (or two) on the Shadow Plane.  

However, Dorina and her two nieces are the only clerics of Kiaransalee that you have seen.  Given that you have also seen a lot of undead on the ruling level, its possible that they might be at the limit of their ability to control undead.  Unless there are other clerics that you have not met or they have some magical items that amplify their ability to control large numbers of undead.

After all, you have seen the following undead creatures:
3 male vampires
9 or 10 of the Quth-Maren
At least 8 or so zombies and a couple of Wraith Spiders
And you have not been everywhere, so there might be still more undead creatures.

So, they might not have any defenses on the shadow plane.  They might just be relying on the forbiddance as a defense against planar enemies.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2003)

Who wants to go on the raid to the surface world?

If the Matron asks/acts like she is going, Dorina will discourage her.  Dorina will describe it as far too risky of an adventure for one of Matron Ki'Willis' importance.  

Anybody else that wants to go, may go (assuming the matron gives permission).

Zedar T'Sarran will be going and is the offical organizer of the expedition, but drow tend to be highly chaotic, so he isn't really going to be giving orders of any sort.  He is also bringing a "pet" with him, a displacer beast that has been trained for hunting.

Velasta T'Sarran will also be going, spurred on to volunteer by Torellan's suggestion.  

Velasta is also bringing one of her Quth-Maren bodyguards.

Kiernan and Leonon Morcane (both vampires) are going.

Eilos Millithor and Marckarius Millithor both want to go.  

Approximately twenty drow commoners are armed for war and will be going into the crypts, but won't actually go onto the raid.  Another ten of the regular troops will also be going into the crypts.  This force will secure the entrance and assist with escorting slaves and make sure that the drow are prepared in case the surface worlders stage a counter-attack or somehow track the drow back to the Dodrien crypts.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 21, 2003)

'Bloop'


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2003)

Torellan will be going (was there any doubt?)


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 21, 2003)

The Matron has had too much on-screen time lately. She stays in L'Tarannen to study the mysteries of Kiaransalee and to walk around the complex hoping to stumble across indication of the location of the Undying Temple. Occasionally she will exchange words with some of the inhabitants.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 22, 2003)

Carcelon sees the surface raid as an unnecessary risk at this time and will stay in L'Tarannen exploring with the Matron.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2003)

Kilcif plans on going to the surface raid, but if the Matron needs a quite and strong arm to help snoop he will agree.

Fish Gill willing of course...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> 'Bloop'



I got a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Xael (Nov 22, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got a bad feeling about this...



No kidding...


----------



## Zakharra (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm interested in playing. What is needed? I did not feel like wading thru 42 pages to find out.
 I prefer playing females, but what classes are needed?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 22, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> No kidding...




...


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 22, 2003)

So now we have two evil genious DMs in the game?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> ...



Quit that!  Your scaring me...


----------



## Xael (Nov 22, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> ...



Quertus' bad feelings usually result in somebody dying...


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm adding another player or two into the mix.  Uriel is playing a Kuo-toa.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> 'Bloop'


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Zakharra,

The party currently consists of:
3 female drow priestess of Lolth (3 PCs, with limited powers due to the silence)
3 drow male fighter-types (2 PCs, 1 NPC)
1 drow male wizard (pc)
1 mercenary bugbear fighter-type (pc)
1 drow male wizard lich (npc)

1 mysterious Kuo-toa not yet associated with the party(pc)

You can either take over one of the NPCs (Marckarius Millithor the fighter, or Eilos Millithor the Lich) or create a new character.  If you want to create a new character, please send me an email at EndurStonehelm@yahoo.com and we'll discuss character options. 



			
				Zakharra said:
			
		

> I'm interested in playing. What is needed? I did not feel like wading thru 42 pages to find out.
> I prefer playing females, but what classes are needed?


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2003)

Surface Raiders
PCs
Marckarius 
Torellan
Dariel
Narcelia
Quertus

NPCs
Eilos (drow lich)
Zedar (drow ranger)
Velasta (drow cleric of Kiaransalee)
Quth Maren (undead former priestess of Lolth)
Leonon Morcane (vampire)
Kiernan Morcane (vampire)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm slightly confused...  (Sorry everyone)

In post 728 I'm fallowing a Kuo-toa.

Which I replied I was trying to fallow it nonchalantly.

In post 737 I'm guarding the Matron while she is in her quarters.

In post 739 I'm back to trying to fallow a Kuo-toa rather unsuccessfully I might add.

Anyhow I know we are doing allot of before and after right now but I'm rather unsure which is the current and which happened before that.

If I had to make a guess I would say that post 739 is for Uriel and not really me and post 737 is for me...  Now is that correct? 


Oh yeah, Uriel welcome board!   Sorry for the less than warm welcome before hand, your repartition proceeds you.


----------



## Endur (Nov 23, 2003)

Yes, we did some time-skipping.  In post 728 and 739, Kilcif is following Kripp.  In post 737, which happens after the 728/739 series is resolved, Kilcif will be on guard duty in front of the Matron's quarters.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ack, do I have bad Reputation? :O


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 23, 2003)

Helllloooo Uriel! Glad to have you aboard.  Though, perhaps that will become something other than "glad," depending on what happens. 

Serpenteye--there would be time for the Matron to tell Narcelia what to do on the surface, if anything. If Narcelia receives no orders, she has plans of her own, but if the Matron has an agenda*, please share it. 

*an agenda that she is willing to share with her elder daughter, that is.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 23, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Serpenteye--there would be time for the Matron to tell Narcelia what to do on the surface, if anything. If Narcelia receives no orders, she has plans of her own, but if the Matron has an agenda*, please share it.
> 
> *an agenda that she is willing to share with her elder daughter, that is.




She doesn't really have any particular agenda about the raid. She expects all her people to take care of themselves, and to keep their eyes open so that they will learn the capabilities of the Tsarrans. In other words, nothing that she doesn't believe they would do anyway without her orders. She wants to give you all an illusion of self-determination, and trusts that you won't do anything foolish. 

--
Uriel, I'm also glad to have you with us. I'm one of the newer players in this game myself, playing the difficult role of a Drow Matron Mother. In my short career I've managed to plan and execute the theft of 400'000 gp from a duergar prince and gotten the party imprisoned by Kiaransalites. It's been a lot of fun, the other players and the DM are great, you'll fit right in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Yes, we did some time-skipping.  In post 728 and 739, Kilcif is following Kripp.  In post 737, which happens after the 728/739 series is resolved, Kilcif will be on guard duty in front of the Matron's quarters.



Cool at least I know I'm going to live through the encounter with Kripp. 



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Ack, do I have bad Reputation? :O




Nope, a very good rap to be honest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Uriel, I'm also glad to have you with us. I'm one of the newer players in this game myself, playing the difficult role of a Drow Matron Mother. In my short career I've managed to plan and execute the theft of 400'000 gp from a duergar prince and gotten the party imprisoned by Kiaransalites. It's been a lot of fun, the other players and the DM are great, you'll fit right in.



Serp, don't forget to mention the fact that the whole party is on the verge of being able to pick what ever undead template they want... *L* 

Just Kidding, but I’m rather unsure of how we are going to get out of this predicament…   What?  A Dwarven Army!?!?!  I guess taking on the undead isn’t that bad of an idea after all.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Serp, don't forget to mention the fact that the whole party is on the verge of being able to pick what ever undead template they want... *L*
> 
> Just Kidding, but I’m rather unsure of how we are going to get out of this predicament…   What?  A Dwarven Army!?!?!  I guess taking on the undead isn’t that bad of an idea after all.




The Dwarven army is attacking Menzoberranzan, which might actually work in our favour. That is, if we convert and usurp the control over the GraveRending. A war between Grackstulgh and Menzo is going to make sure that neither city is going to be able to interfere against the GR and it will create plenty of corpses for us to reanimate. I'm not saying it's going to be easy to get rid of Irae and Dorina (once they have fallen the rest will either flee or conform to the new order), but it's the best shot we have at becoming a truly great power. Power is really quite important to the Matron. 
 We can fight free of Sith Morcane, perhaps even destroy the Undying Temple, but that's not going to make us significantly more powerful. I doubt we can use the Temple without being clerics of Kiaransalee. Our clerics are still going to be spell-less and we are still without a power-base. 
 We still have some time to see how the situation developes, maybe something will happen that changes our minds, but I don't see a viable alternative to advance ourselves.


----------



## Endur (Nov 23, 2003)

FYI.  Some conclusions that Ki'Willis has reached through her knowledge skills and sense motive skill.

Ki'Willis believes that the Undying Temple is in Maerimydra.  

Although power is hard to estimate (unless you use a Detect Evil spell), Ki'Willis guesses that none of the worshippers of Kiaransalee in Szith Morcane are higher level than the party members.  

Solom Ned'razak, archmage of Szith Morcane, who may or may not be allied with the followers of Kiaransalee, is definitely higher level than any of the PCs.

From the image Solom displayed, the former Archmage of Maerimydra and Irae T'sarran, are even higher level than Solom.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 23, 2003)

Does Ki'Willis know anything about Kiaransalee's stance on stabbing your superiors in the back and usurping their position? It could be seen as an act of Revenge (Those commoners dared to threaten House Millithor! ) and therefore be holy, and Kia is CE, so would she be mostly ok with it?


----------



## Thels (Nov 23, 2003)

Well, I'm back. I had some setback and unfortunately, didn't have enough time to catch up, consider the mass of posts made during that time. I'm sorry for that, but I think I'm okay now. Don't want to miss out on this campaign, it's great!

What would Dariel know about items that he shouldn't bring to the surface, asking Quertus for advice if he get's the chance. Could he replace some of these items on short notice, possibly by nonmagical versions?

How would the cavvekan stand the surface? Hmm, should name him somewhere soon.

If the priestesses in the party converted, is there any way for Dariel to convert too? I know his spells are far from impressive in comparison, but they're still usefull.

Oh, and welcome Uriel!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

Endur, I hope you don't mind the mild hijack here.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> By the Deeps, the thing stank. It was almost enough to make him gag.




Were did this conception of bugbears stink badly come from?  I doubt there cleaner than humans and the other normal PC races but I'm rather curious.

Their favorite tactic is ambushing and if they smelled that fool they would give their position away.

Their MM (3.5) entry doesn’t say anything about their smelling horribly.  (Though it does say that the Kuo-Toa smell like rotten fish

If you want to look outside the WotC realm Mongoose publishing Slayer’s Guide to Bugbears give rules for Bugbears hunting by sent (explains the alertness feat in the MM entry) and also gives rules for bugbears and their reactions to bad smells.  (I don’t have it in front of me so I can tell you specifically what they are.)  

I know the SG’s reputation isn’t that good and this book doesn’t help it any but I’m still curious anyhow.


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2003)

Back-stabbing your superiors is considered normal.

The trick is to make sure that your superior's superior doesn't feel threatened.

Also, you have to pull off the backstab in such a way the superior's superior doesn't feel like you blocked their plans.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Does Ki'Willis know anything about Kiaransalee's stance on stabbing your superiors in the back and usurping their position? It could be seen as an act of Revenge (Those commoners dared to threaten House Millithor! ) and therefore be holy, and Kia is CE, so would she be mostly ok with it?


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2003)

The surface isn't really the problem, the problem is direct exposure to sunlight.

Your drow mission blade is powered by Fzerness, so it will have problems with sunlight.  Likewise, the elven boots, cloak, and house insignia might also have problems.  Other items will probably be ok.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> What would Dariel know about items that he shouldn't bring to the surface, asking Quertus for advice if he get's the chance. Could he replace some of these items on short notice, possibly by nonmagical versions?
> 
> How would the cavvekan stand the surface? Hmm, should name him somewhere soon.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Endur, I hope you don't mind the mild hijack here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't say that he stank in general, but to a Kuo-Toa, allof you disgusting mammals smell bad. Think of all of those nasty musk glands, it's enough to make 
a Fishman lose his lunch. Bloop!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I didn't say that he stank in general, but to a Kuo-Toa, allof you disgusting mammals smell bad.



Oh I didn't take offense or anything so don't worry about that, but no less than a week ago we had an OOC topic conversation about fool smelling goblinoids.   As I said I was just curious, and it seems to be a pretty common assumption along with the assumption that they’re not highly intelligent.


----------



## Thels (Nov 24, 2003)

I'll leave those items behind. I doubt our barracks room provides enough security, so it's probably at the Matron's place, or perhaps at the daughters.

I shouldn't have troubles getting myself a mundane black cloak, some good winter boots and a mundane short sword, should I?

So Leonan, Kiernan, Velesta, Torellan, Zedar, Narcelia? and Eilos have/are mounts. So that leaves Marckarius, Dariel, and uhh... anyone else?


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 24, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'll leave those items behind. I doubt our barracks room provides enough security, so it's probably at the Matron's place, or perhaps at the daughters.




The best place for all valuables the raiders left behind would be in the Matron's Portable Holes.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Running off to bed now.Up and posting later today.
Endur, feel free to move Kripp up to whatever meeting etc...with whichever Drow might want to ally/hire him/whatever in order to fascilitate an easy introduction of the character.


----------



## Zakharra (Nov 24, 2003)

What is happening in the game? how many different parts are there? Who is where?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 24, 2003)

Narcelia wasn't planning on bringing the Carpet of Flying . . . is that a bad idea?

Also, now that I think about it, *I* am all for converting. Whatever Narcelia feels and thinks, though, doesn't matter, as her conversion will happen or not happen based on how other people appear to act, react, etc.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 24, 2003)

Wow, y'all have been busy this weekend.  Too bad I never got within arms reach of a PC.  I'll make an IC post and get caught up Real Soon Now(TM)

Oh, and welcome aboard Uriel.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2003)

Since the trip wasn't originally planned as a day-time-tour, Torellan is still holding all his equipment, for good and bad.


----------



## Thels (Nov 24, 2003)

I know it's supposed to be a night mission, but I better make sure.

As for converting, if the Matron decides to convert, then Dariel would probably listen to the females in the party and follow along. But wouldn't the Matron be able to cast atonement on the others once she converted?

Oh, and welcome Uriel!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

(This is for Serpenteye and Pyrex)

Well since your signing, yet again, I'll voice my concern here...  

Do you really think with half the group already split up that we should spilt up yet again?  It doesn't take much to take out a single party member...


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 24, 2003)

I fully agree that tactically speaking splitting up even further is a really bad idea.  Part of the reason Carcelon stayed behind is to keep the Matron from looking like and easy target.

However, Carcelon also believes that there is something in the temple that Dorina doesn't want us to find, otherwise she wouldn't have told us about the (supposed) curse on the entrance.

Endur, assuming she's moving cautiously (i.e., 5' steps w/ a readied action) would Carcelon be able to counterspell (via _Dispel Magic_) a curse/glyph/other magical trap/whatever as it activated?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> However, Carcelon also believes that there is something in the temple that Dorina doesn't want us to find, otherwise she wouldn't have told us about the (supposed) curse on the entrance.



I agree their too...    but intill someone starts speaking I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 24, 2003)

One of the perks of being the "hired help"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Bloop!


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 24, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (This is for Serpenteye and Pyrex)
> 
> Well since your signing, yet again, I'll voice my concern here...
> 
> Do you really think with half the group already split up that we should spilt up yet again?  It doesn't take much to take out a single party member...




You are right. I suppose we should stay together as much as possible. The risks of being attacked outweigh the benefits of appearing confident. I guess Solom can wait until we have come back from the temple. I'll edit my post.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 24, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Bloop!




 I guess we should find a way to bring Uriel's character into the party. I'm too tired to think right now, let's work it out tomorrow.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 25, 2003)

Shouldn't be too hard, Kilcif is bringing him to the Matron for an interview.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> One of the perks of being the "hired help"



Their are perks?  When did that happen and why wasn't I told???   



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You are right. I suppose we should stay together as much as possible. The risks of being attacked outweigh the benefits of appearing confident.



Not necessary right but I would rather be cautious.  No disrespect to the ladies of House Millithor, but your without spells and you don't have the strength to go head to head with a vampire as their DR is pretty nasty.  The lack of spells concerns me the most, if your spells are faulty then what about your ability to turn/rebuke undead?  The dire wraith might prove this wrong, but are we certain that your goddess can't reach you on other planes?  Maybe the shadow walk and the connection to another plane allowed her to reach you and her powers are only blocked on this plane.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I guess we should find a way to bring Uriel's character into the party. I'm too tired to think right now, let's work it out tomorrow.



Well technically he would already be a member of the party, all of that stuff happened before the raid started.  I guess you we could do 2 parties of 2, but that seems like allot of trust to put in to Kripp, not to mention Kilcif.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 25, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No disrespect to the ladies of House Millithor, but your without spells and you don't have the strength to go head to head with a vampire as their DR is pretty nasty.  The lack of spells concerns me the most, if your spells are faulty then what about your ability to turn/rebuke undead?




Just as each of the priestesses started with a few remaining spells we also started with a few remaining turn attempts.

Who said anything about going up against them head-to-head?  Most of the vampires left with the raiding party.  The only one remaining is Dorina, and the plan is to sneak around her.  If all goes well, she'll never know we were in the temple.  Even if we did have to fight her, we're far from helpless; _Cure Critical Wounds_ is pretty bad news for a vampire.  A _Maximized Searing Light_ is even worse.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes, assuming that Carcelon recognized the magical effect when it happened.  So, spot and spellcraft skills might come into play.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Endur, assuming she's moving cautiously (i.e., 5' steps w/ a readied action) would Carcelon be able to counterspell (via _Dispel Magic_) a curse/glyph/other magical trap/whatever as it activated?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Just as each of the priestesses started with a few remaining spells we also started with a few remaining turn attempts.



I honestly didn't know but I'm glad you do. 



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Who said anything about going up against them head-to-head?/QUOTE]
> They might insist...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Yes, assuming that Carcelon recognized the magical effect when it happened.  So, spot and spellcraft skills might come into play.



Kilcif could be helpful in this too...  I don't have a huge disable trap skill, but my spot is decent at +15


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 25, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Honesty, when's the last time that happened for us?




Well, there was that time when... oh, wait, nevermind.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Well, there was that time when... oh, wait, nevermind.



Yeah exactly! *LOL*  Even the great robbery had issues.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Off Topic:Thels, Teretha needs yor guidance...


----------



## Xael (Nov 25, 2003)

My internet connection is dead at the moment, so my posting will be very irregular. If I get to post at all. Just auto-pilot Quertus and kill stuff, okay?


----------



## Zakharra (Nov 25, 2003)

Can anyone answer my question? Who is with what groups and what are they doing?


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

There's one group on a surface raid, including the PC's Narcelia, Marckarius (or is he an NPC by now?), Torellan, Dariel and Quertus (I think) while the rest is at or close to the Matron's room.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Kripp is wondering at a bit of Cliff Diving, though he's far too Wise to attempt it.


----------



## Xael (Nov 25, 2003)

...And for some not-so-sensible reason, my internet connection is working again, after two and half days of death. At the moment.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

:O
I didn't go swimming...

Doesn't the 'Commoners Area' have some sort of bar/tavern/restaraunt?
Swimming in my armor would be silly, and taking it off with so many ;not friendlies' about would be equally silly.


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2003)

oops, i thought you wanted "fast food."  I didn't realize Kripp was a gourmet diner.  The idea of a Kuo-toa avoiding the chance to wade through a pond/lake never occurred to me. 

There are places to eat/drink in the commoner area.  The drow have a pair of small tarvern/restaurants, although many of the drow eat in their own homes.  The goblinoids have a very crude communal eating area where all the goblinoids eat.

I could modify my post so that Kripp avoids the lake in the commoner area, or we could just continue as is.  Up to you.


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2003)

ohh, after further consideration, I have decided that Mithral does not rust.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Swimming in my armor would be silly, and taking it off with so many ;not friendlies' about would be equally silly.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

Books

Rules available to all characters (except no prestige classes)
Core rules (PHB, MM, DMG)
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Underdark book
Complete Warrior

Rules available with special permission from the GM
Magic of Faerun
Monsters of Faerun
Any other Forgotten Realms books
Book of Vile Darkness
Book of Exalted Deeds
Psionics book


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Book of Exalted Deeds




 Hmm, Vow of Non-Violence looks interesting...


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

It would take the campaign in a completely new direction. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Hmm, Vow of Non-Violence looks interesting...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Glyph of Warding with a Bestow Curse spell (-6 to con permanently) and that the glyph was a one-use magical trap.




Anyway to fix this or I'm I just screwed big time now?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Complete Warrior




How do you like the new classes in that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Hmm, Vow of Non-Violence looks interesting...



If you pull that one off I would be amazed.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

Remove Curse.  3rd level cleric spell.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyway to fix this or I'm I just screwed big time now?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Remove Curse.  3rd level cleric spell.



Cool I won't update my character sheet then, and hope and prey that one of the three clerics will be nice.  (4 if I count Kripp)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool I won't update my character sheet then, and hope and prey that one of the three clerics will be nice.  (4 if I count Kripp)



For the record

With my Amulet of Health +4: 95 HP

Without my Amulet of Health +4: 71 HP


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm not a fan of PRCs, so I'm probably not the best person to ask about the PRCs.

The new classes are ok.

The Swashbuckler is interesting.  In a way, it could be the drow version of a fighter class.  Fighter BAB, saves, hit points.  4 skill points per level.  martial weapon proficiency.  light armor proficiency.  Instead of fighter bonus feats, get various bonuses and special abilities.  Free Weapon Finesse at 1st level.  At 3rd level and higher, intelligence bonus is applied to damage.  Acrobatics.  

The Samurai has fighter BAB, saves, hit points.  2 skill points per level.  martial weapon proficincy and heavy armor profiency.  various bonuses (two weapon fighter and fear type bonuses and some ki smites).

The Hexblade has fighter BAB, hit points, and good will save (bad fort save).  2 skill points per level.  non-good only.  Minor spellcasting (comparable to Ranger or Paladin) based on charisma.      

The new classes are good for what they are supposed to be.  They are also balanced.  The core classes (Fighter, Ranger, Rogue, etc.) are more powerful than these new classes because of their greater flexibility.  These classes, though, give you everything you need to play a Samurai or a Swashbuckler.  Particularly if you are playing a skills-oriented campaign, where the Fighter class might not have the skills you desire.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How do you like the new classes in that?


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

Even with a -6 to Kilcif's con, you still have more hit points than anyone else in Szith Morcane.  All of my NPCs in Szith Morcane are either drow (-2 racial con) or undead (no con), which means not very many hit points.

Of course, once you leave this small rural hamlet and move on, you'll encounter creatures with more hit points.  I have several 200+ hp creatures wandering around in the Underdark (some of which are in Maerimydra).



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> For the record
> 
> With my Amulet of Health +4: 95 HP
> 
> Without my Amulet of Health +4: 71 HP


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Even with a -6 to your con, I think you still have more hit points than anyone else in Szith Morcane.



Yeah true, but I seem to be a big target, and the only front line warrior that the House has.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of PRCs, so I'm probably not the best person to ask about the PRCs.



I'm the same way, I've never used a PrC.  Well I take it back I've used one but it was a "homebrew"



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The new classes are good for what they are supposed to be.  They are also balanced.  The core classes (Fighter, Ranger, Rogue, etc.) are more powerful than these new classes because of their greater flexibility.  These classes, though, give you everything you need to play a Samurai or a Swashbuckler.  Particularly if you are playing a skills-oriented campaign, where the Fighter class might not have the skills you desire.



Cool that's pretty much what I needed to know.   Sound like at least two classes I would use. 

Evil only on the Hex Blade?  Is it supposed to be an anti-paladin or balance out the paladin some how some way?


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

Hex Blades can be neutral.  I think the idea is that since the Hex Blade casts curses, casting a curse is not a good act.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Evil only on the Hex Blade?  Is it supposed to be an anti-paladin or balance out the paladin some how some way?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Hex Blades can be neutral.  I think the idea is that since the Hex Blade casts curses, casting a curse is not a good act.



Wow, not what I was suspecting, that could be interesting...


----------



## Xael (Nov 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool I won't update my character sheet then, and hope and prey that one of the three clerics will be nice. (4 if I count Kripp)



Quertus also has a scroll of it. It's not very high on his scribing priority list though...



Ps. *Snif* And I would so like to be _Archmage_...


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

Quertus can be an Archmage.  All you have to do is persuade all the other arcane casters in a community that you are the most skilled arcane caster, and presto, you are an _Archmage._

(You still don't have a prc.)



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Ps. *Snif* And I would so like to be _Archmage_...


----------



## Xael (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Quertus can be an Archmage. All you have to do is persuade all the other arcane casters in a community that you are the most skilled arcane caster, and presto, you are an _Archmage._
> 
> (You still don't have a prc.)



Yup, but that doesn't enable me to toss Lightning Meteor Swarms, does it?


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

Just wait until the "Complete Spellcaster" is released by WOTC.  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Yup, but that doesn't enable me to toss Lightning Meteor Swarms, does it?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> I have several 200+ hp creatures wandering around in the Underdark (some of which are in Maerimydra).



Ugh. Couldn't that have been left as a (very nasty) surprise? (says the player of Narcelia, who has 48 HP and, currently, 7 subdual)

Happy Thanksgiving all, if you celebrate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ugh. Couldn't that have been left as a (very nasty) surprise?



I think he was suggesting in a subtle way that someone should remove my curse. 



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> says the player of Narcelia, who has 48 HP and, currently, 7 subdual)



You can't quote me on this but I think you've rested enough to have the subdual damage removed.




			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving all, if you celebrate.



Agreed!  Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving!

ummm, Narcelia(and Quertus and Torellan) have subdual damage from the cold weather.  It can only be healed by magic or warmth.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You can't quote me on this but I think you've rested enough to have the subdual damage removed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> ummm, Narcelia(and Quertus and Torellan) have subdual damage from the cold weather.  It can only be healed by magic or warmth.



Opps, I thought that was let over from a previous battle.  I try not to read what does not apply to my character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: I don't know. Endur, is the inner fane of temples of Lolth usually trapped and warded against non-drow infidels?




*LMAO*  To funny!  Good thing I didn't take you at your word huh?


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *LMAO*  To funny!  Good thing I didn't take you at your word huh?





Ehh, yes, I suppose we need a little more information before proceeding. I assumed most old traps and wards would have been triggered or disarmed by the kiaransalites and the Matron would quite naturally be ignorant of whatever new defenses the invaders had erected, but maybe some of the old defenses are still intact. 
It's nice to know I'm so entertaining, especially when I'm not even trying 

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> It's nice to know I'm so entertaining, especially when I'm not even trying




It’s more of the mental picture of Kilcif being cursed again or getting hit by a death spell and then their being the who "Oh yeah" I forgot about that post.  

but yeah your always entertaining.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> but yeah your always entertaining.




 You too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You too.



Aww, you always say the sweetest things.   

*LOL*


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

It is perfectly ok to read what doesn't apply to your character.  Just remember that it is knowledge that your character doesn't have.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Opps, I thought that was let over from a previous battle.  I try not to read what does not apply to my character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> The inner fane of a temple of Lolth typically has additional defenses against infidels.



Would that bracelet the Matron gave me protect me from those defenses?



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The altar in the outer fane grows darker every so often.  Almost as if it radiates darkness.



We got issues girls...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Serpenteye, do you plan on going to see Kripp in the alternate time?


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2003)

maybe.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Would that bracelet the Matron gave me protect me from those defenses?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> maybe.



*Sigh* you in your cryptic answers...


----------



## Endur (Nov 28, 2003)

*Leveling up*

By the way, everyone is going to level up after the surface raid/visit to the shrine of Lolth is over.  (Everyone except Kripp, he is already ECL 14).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 28, 2003)

'Bloop!'


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, do you plan on going to see Kripp in the alternate time?




We can't take it for granted that we will all survive our visit to the temple, and that the kiaransalites won't notice our intrusion. If anything goes wrong we might be unable to leave the complex and recruit 'Bloop'


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 28, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We can't take it for granted that we will all survive our visit to the temple, and that the kiaransalites won't notice our intrusion. If anything goes wrong we might be unable to leave the complex and recruit 'Bloop'



Serpent, man you need to watch more star trek. 

Anyhow here’s the deal.  We exist in have actions in two time frames.  This first time frames is called "predeparture" where stuff happens before the raiding party left for the surface and we left for the temple, and the other time frame is the one your caught up in, we shall call it "current" in current we are in a temple with a alter that’s radiating a black darkness/shadow.

Now if I fight something in "predeparture" I would still have a 130 some odd hit points, cause I haven't been cursed yet, or at least not official yet.   In current, I have been cursed.  Got it? 

Ask Endur, but I do think both time frames exsist still. (Or I guess I just asked him for you.)

Serpent, I'm not sure how the two ladies are doing spell wise but how about a little "light" in the temple.  Something simple just to keep the shadows at bay.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Serpent, man you need to watch more star trek.
> 
> Anyhow here’s the deal.  We exist in have actions in two time frames.  This first time frames is called "predeparture" where stuff happens before the raiding party left for the surface and we left for the temple, and the other time frame is the one your caught up in, we shall call it "current" in current we are in a temple with a alter that’s radiating a black darkness/shadow.
> 
> ...




I got it. But that would be taking for granted that we wouldn't in any way be prevented from leaving the complex to recruit Kripp. Who knows what kind of complications could arise?  
Ki'Willis has no light spells, except _Blacklight_ on a scroll. It would guess that spell would be of no use to us now. I have a Dispell 1/day on the Drift Disc though.
I'll wait for a couple of hours for Pyrex to post. Since he/she was the one who wanted to go to the temple in the first place I'm sure he'll want to write a post about it.


----------



## Xael (Nov 28, 2003)

Btw, you probably want to be informed that Quertus will start a slightly dangerous plan after he rests... 

He's going to take over Szith Morcane.


----------



## Endur (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, I'm currently allowing a form of timeslip.  For two reasons, 1) this is not a face to face table game, so it is easy to accidentally skip someone who doesn't post often, so this allows someone to go back in time and have their character do what they would have done at the appropriate time. 2) Our characters are more intelligent/wiser than the players are, so they would remember things that the players might not.

So, under these circumstances, Matron Ki'Willis or Carcelon could react to Kilcif's message regarding Kripp before you entered the shrine.  The surface raiders had already left before Kripp arrived.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 28, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> Btw, you probably want to be informed that Quertus will start a slightly dangerous plan after he rests...
> 
> He's going to take over Szith Morcane.




 So is Ki'Willis, though she plans to do it by getting to Irae and striking against her when she's weakened. 

What is your plan?


----------



## Endur (Nov 28, 2003)

FYI.  My ruling is that drow(and other elves) are immune to drow sleep poison.


----------



## Thels (Nov 29, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> By the way, everyone is going to level up after the surface raid/visit to the shrine of Lolth is over.  (Everyone except Kripp, he is already ECL 14).



You know, his higher ECL already tipped me in on that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> You know, his higher ECL already tipped me in on that



You know I missed that, I was just TOO shocked to have a cleric in the party that could cast spells...   

Now, Now, no evil looks, I kid because I love.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> 2) Our characters are more intelligent/wiser than the players are, so they would remember things that the players might not.



It's a good thing Kilcif has an INT of 14, if not I could have been offended. 

When Kripp Get incorporated, where are we going to stick him?  I mean has been at the temple the whole time or is he doing something else?


----------



## Thels (Nov 29, 2003)

True, but the females from our party will really rock once they get spells, since they were made with 35 points instead of 25 like the rest of us, and the Matron has +2 ECL on top of that.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 29, 2003)

Oh spells, how I miss thee so! . . . You males and non-drow are going to see _real_ power soon.


----------



## Thels (Nov 29, 2003)

Yeah, spells... 

Makes me wonder, does Marckarius have any?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 29, 2003)

Makes _me_ wonder how the various party members (and non-party members, that is) will react to this possible new threat to their own personal power. I suppose it's no problem from the House members, but anyone else who might know of the Silence might feel threatened . . . Of course, perhaps we won't have the chance to convert.

Wouldn't it be something if we took over Szith Morcane and didn't convert?


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2003)

I've decided that male drow Ranger spells are being granted by Selvetarm.  So, Dariel does get his spells when he prays.  (likewise, Marckarius).



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Yeah, spells...
> 
> Makes me wonder, does Marckarius have any?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 30, 2003)

I have had the damndest time trying to get online today..Off to see if there are any IC developments....
Oh, I almost forgot 'Bloop!'


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 30, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Rules available to all characters (except no prestige classes)
> ...
> Complete Warrior
> ...



Had I had my hands on this one, Torellan would be a _completely_ different person thanks to the hexblade class, but I don't think I'd even want to change anymore, I just love my feats too much (though the special abilities and spells are, to say the least, tempting.


----------



## Thels (Nov 30, 2003)

Hmm, would that mean Dariel had memorized spells the morning at the barracks? If so, they would be:

Endure Elements (cast at the start of the raid)
Summon Nature's Ally I


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 1, 2003)

FYI--

I'm having trouble with EN World overall, so I don't know if I'll be able to post any time soon. I hope the connection at work will be okay (tomorrow during the day), but I can't guarantee I'll be able to post within the next day or so.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'll wait for a couple of hours for Pyrex to post. Since he/she was the one who wanted to go to the temple in the first place I'm sure he'll want to write a post about it.




Sorry I haven't been able to post.  Not only have I been pretty busy over the holiday weekend, but even when I've been home I've been having trouble connecting to ENWorld.    

I'll be caught up and make an IC post by 10am (PST) tomorrow (Monday) morning.

Oh, and for the record I'm a 'he'.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been able to post. Not only have I been pretty busy over the holiday weekend, but even when I've been home I've been having trouble connecting to ENWorld.



I know this is way off topic, but it is effecting are game so I figured "why not".  

If you fallow the link below I do believe you can fix most of your slowness.  (Just click it an wait a while)  You'll need to swap to the ENworld classic.  I just did and its like someone took the kyrptonite away from my computer.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 1, 2003)

What link?


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> So is Ki'Willis, though she plans to do it by getting to Irae and striking against her when she's weakened.
> 
> What is your plan?



Simple. The spellbook I got from Yussirul contains the _Command Undead_ spell. And I'm supposed to learn _Dominate_ soon enough. So I just walk around and charm everybody. In theory, at least. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> ...Quertus pointed at the half-elf wizard and a green ray emitted from his finger. The half-elf almost dodged out of the way, but the green ray struck her leg. The half-elf's leg turned to dust, and the rest of her crumbled to dust within a handful of seconds...
> 
> ...Quertus cries out, "Hold" in the drow language, and the human is paralyzed...
> 
> ..."That is Randal Morn, Lord of Daggerdale, and this is the 'Sword of the Dales'."...




It's good to be the king!


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Oh spells, how I miss thee so! . . . You males and non-drow are going to see _real_ power soon.



*Cold, cynical laughter*



> Wouldn't it be something if we took over Szith Morcane and didn't convert?



Quertus is just about to do that. And Quertus is seriously *not* in favor of converting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> What link?



Ahhhh the one I deleted?

Linkage 

Basically go to your user CP, options, about halfway down there a thing saying default, your want the ENworld Classic


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 1, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> Quertus is seriously not in favor of converting.



Why is that, other than the obvious (that the females will have increased power)?


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Why is that, other than the obvious (that the females will have increased power)?



Well, after pretty much living his whole life with people who told him to keep his faith in Lloth or die horribly and painfully, three of her priestresses converting to another faith with day's considering would kinda mop the floor with all the "Great and only goddess" -thing. 

Not to mention it has been like 3 or 4 days since Matron suspected that *QUERTUS' FAITH* in Lloth was vanishing... 

Basically, Quertus would take the priestresses' "Sure, we'll change faith" -attitude as a serius insult towards him and all men. And as we all know, Quertus doesn't like insults (directed at him). 



...and females would have increased power = Quertus not *so* godly anymore.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 1, 2003)

Godly, yes, that's EXACTLY how Narcelia feels about Quertus . . .


----------



## Thels (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey, you're not the only one with spells anymore! 

But ehh, if you look for spellbooks, may I recommend to stop with the disintegrates?



> Dariel's twin short swords shred the unarmed black bearded human He finishes the human off by driving his adamantine short sword through the black bearded human's eye into his brain, killing him (critical sneak attack for 29; another critcial sneak attack for 26; sneak attack for 13-10; critical sneak attack for 20-10)




Heh, I rule when flanking someone... but 3 crits out of 4?!? It's a good thing one of them is adamantite though.


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> But ehh, if you look for spellbooks, may I recommend to stop with the disintegrates?



But It's the ultimate mage-killing spell! Bah! Besides, my internet connection wasnt' working and I just wanted to end the fight quickly. 

Ps. Any chance you could make your post in Rogue's Gallery less wide? It's making my post look rather bad.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 1, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> Well, after pretty much living his whole life with people who told him to keep his faith in Lloth or die horribly and painfully, three of her priestresses converting to another faith with day's considering would kinda mop the floor with all the "Great and only goddess" -thing.




I guess I don't make a very good fanatic. Ki'Willis is too wise to roll over and die just because everything she's ever believed has turned out to be a lie. The Silence has given her a more jaded and pragmatic attitude towards religion, it's a useful tool that should be put aside when it stops being useful. Since Lolth is no longer available she has to find a new source of power. The service of a cleric to a deity consists of a give-and-take from both sides of the table, when the deity no longer gives you aid you no longer have to give your devotion.




			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Not to mention it has been like 3 or 4 days since Matron suspected that *QUERTUS' FAITH* in Lloth was vanishing...




3 or four days in the game but 3 or 4 months in real life. The option of waiting for years IRL, until the silence of Lolth is over, and our characters are able to cast spells again is really not that appealing to me. It might not be realistic to make vital decisions that fast, but it sure beats the alternative.




			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Basically, Quertus would take the priestresses' "Sure, we'll change faith" -attitude as a serius insult towards him and all men. And as we all know, Quertus doesn't like insults (directed at him).




It's not as simple as that. Lolth has been silent for months. Her abandonement of the Drow has resulted in enormous destruction and loss for both House Millithor and the Drow in general. We have gone trough countless of life and death situations and our goddess has answered our prayers only with silence. This is not Earth where such might be expected out of gods, but the dieties of Toril has always been there for their worshipers. The Silence is a freakish occurence and almost guaranteed to shake the faith of anyone who isn't completely stuck in fanatical denial of the reality. 



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> ...and females would have increased power = Quertus not *so* godly anymore.




As our only PC arcane spellcaster you'll be godly enough. You will continue to be the most useful character in the party.

----

Disintegrate
Transmutation
Level: Destruction 7, Sor/Wiz 6
Components: V, S, M/DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Effect: Ray
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude partial (object)
Spell Resistance: Yes
A thin, green ray springs from your pointing finger. You must make a successful ranged touch attack to hit. Any creature struck by the ray takes 2d6 points of damage per caster level (to a maximum of 40d6). Any creature reduced to 0 or fewer hit points by this spell is entirely disintegrated, leaving behind only a trace of fine dust. *A disintegrated creature’s equipment is unaffected.*


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2003)

Yes, three crits out of four.  But, I made a mistake on the sneak attacks.  The deceased human was immune (9th level rogue with uncanny dodge), but the crits still caused enough damage to kill him.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2003)

Gods, it took 20 minutes for this damned thing to let me post. It's not my connection (Cable, everything else loads like lightning).

Just lending a 'Bloop!' of support.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2003)

Endur, which, if any, of the Master Thrower PrC's _thrown weapon tricks_ would you allow as feats and with what prerequisites?

I'm looking specifically at Palm Throw and Deadeye Shot.


----------



## Xael (Dec 2, 2003)

Short ansver to discussion of faith: OOC -wise I think that all the priestresses *should already have converted*.  But think about this: If *any* male would chance his faith from Lloth in a blink of an eye, and tell about it to, well, about any priestress, *what would happen*? 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *A disintegrated creature’s equipment is unaffected.*



Yeah, but Endur mentioned something about his ruling earlier. Like some stuff going *poof*.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

I've already said my opinion, religion, clerics, and paladins, all revolve around test of faith.  I don’t think that any truly devoted would give up their faith that quickly.  I think a deity would be able to tell the difference between faith and faking it out of fear, or for power.

I think if you had the abilities like spell casting at one point in time you are former and not a later.  A deity would have ignored your “call” long ago.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Ah, but in some cases, the deity doesn't care if you serve out of true faith or not. Somehow I doubt Lolth truly cares who her worshippers are, and why.


----------



## Xael (Dec 2, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ah, but in some cases, the deity doesn't care if you serve out of true faith or not. Somehow I doubt Lolth truly cares who her worshippers are, and why.



I agree. But somehow I think that Narcelia should disagree.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 2, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think if you had the abilities like spell casting at one point in time you are former and not a later.




I tend to agree with you on that one.  That's why Carcelon is still trying to find an alternative to conversion.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Since Narcelia is a cleric, you're probably right, Xael, and she wouldn't feel that way about Lolth. However, it's not unheard of for certain gods to blatantly not care. ::shrug:: In any event, Narcelia also is looking for options that do not include conversion, as she feels a lot like Quertus. And if it does turn out to be a huge test (though we, the players, know it isn't), it would probably be, to put it mildly, a Very Bad Thing to convert.

Edit: Ugh, I feel incoherent this lovely snowy Tuesday morning.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 2, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> But think about this: If *any* male would chance his faith from Lloth in a blink of an eye, and tell about it to, well, about any priestress, *what would happen*?




 Well, that would probably be insubordination, wouldn't it? Desertion, treason, etc. Males are really not entitled to make that kind of desicion on their own and would therefore be punished. It's a question of hierarchy not theology. A Matron Mother can afford to be a hypochrite . 

I agree that converting is a bit contrived, even after I have tried to justify it IC, but what else can we do? The Grave Rending beckons. The control over the biggest undead horde Toril has ever seen lies within our reach. Would it not be worth it IC, compromising your religion to have a shot at becoming that powerful?


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Ye-es . . . to some. But it would be better if we could find a way to do it without converting, be it through outright force or trickery. The former is unlikely, but quite possible, and the latter is unlikely and probably not as possible. None of us know Kiransalee very well, and therefore it's hard to tell how she would take it if we deluded her lackeys and used them to our own purposes. Hm, when it's put that way, she probably wouldn't like it very much. But then again, as I said--we don't know. I think Quertus's idea (I think it was him) of taking over with force is a better plan, though it could get messy. Could we maybe subvert on of the Kiransalites? Turn them back to Lolth?

I don't know; I'm just babbling, I think. I do have a feeling that no one, Lolth included, cares who the males worship, as long as they don't try to overthrow the females and the current order (which seems to put Lolth on top).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

Lolth's Dogma said:


> "Dogma: Fear is as strong as steel, while love and respect are soft and useless. Convert or destroy nonbeliever drow. Weed out the weak and the rebellious. Destroy impugners of the faith. Sacrifice males, slaves, and those of other races who ignore the commands of Lolth or her clerics. Raise children to praise and fear Lolth; each family should produce at least one cleric to serve her. Questioning Lolth's motives or wisdom is a sin, as is aiding nondrow against the drow, or ignoring Lolth's commands for the sake of a lover. Revere arachnids of all kinds; those who kill or mistreat a spider must die."



Now this can be read with my opinion or with your opinion, but it's their for debate.



Lolth's Dogma said:


> Weed out the weak



That above would be someone who is serving out of fear, IMO.  Lolth doesn't want them either.

Ask yourself:  Has your character being worshipping Lolth out of fear for her whole life?  If so then I see no reason why she wouldn’t take the chance to convert.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Because "Fear is as strong as steel." The males fear the females. The commoners fear the nobles. The slaves fear everyone. The non-clerics fear the clerics. The clerics perhaps don't all fear Lolth, but fear is an integral part of the society and of the worship.


----------



## Xael (Dec 2, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I think Quertus's idea (I think it was him) of taking over with force is a better plan, though it could get messy. Could we maybe subvert on of the Kiransalites? Turn them back to Lolth?



I think it was me. That is, if taking over by force means charming/dominating half of the enemies. I'm currently drooling over the possibility of sun rising so soon that the raiding group doesn't have time to get back (Endur?). Now *there's* a real situation to take out some vampires... 

I doubt we can convert them. They would be useless weak-willed scum even if we could (changing goddess twice in rapid succession doesn't really give an image of loyalty...). 



> I don't know; I'm just babbling, I think. I do have a feeling that no one, Lolth included, cares who the males worship, as long as they don't try to overthrow the females and the current order (which seems to put Lolth on top).



Hehe. Quertus wouldn't mind that... But don't worry, as long as he's treated well, he's not going to slaughter you all.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 2, 2003)

It seems to me that there are two seperate (but related) issues:

1) How much "faith" is required to be a spellcasting cleric of a particular diety?

->While it is arguable that some dieties may grant spells even to those only granting lip-service to the tenets of the faith, it seems to me (even moreso at higher levels) that spells would only be granted to the truly "faithful".

2) When presented with the ultimatum "Convert or Die", how does any individual character react?

->Given that one of the defining traits of the CE alignment is absolute selfishness, I would expect that given no other choice the PC priestesses will most likely go with "Convert".

Even accepting both of the above as givens, there's still a lot of room for variance.  The Matron sees attempting to control the Graverending as a potential source of immense personal power and is more willing to consider "Convert" if it'll help her get there.

Carcelon on the other hand, is tipping the balance slightly towards faith instead of personal power and so is investigating alternate avenues to avoid the ultimatum.  (partly in hopes in gaining favor with the Queen if/when the silence ends).  However, when given no other choice and issued the ultimatum, Carcelon will also choose "Convert".


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> They would be useless weak-willed scum even if we could (changing goddess twice in rapid succession doesn't really give an image of loyalty...).



Well, obviously we'd kill them after they served their purpose. I wouldn't want them around afterwards either. They would be most useful in getting close to those we couldn't subvert, or wouldn't dare try to subvert.


> But don't worry, as long as he's treated well, he's not going to slaughter you all.



I'm soo reassured (she says dryly).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Because "Fear is as strong as steel." The males fear the females. The commoners fear the nobles. The slaves fear everyone. The non-clerics fear the clerics. The clerics perhaps don't all fear Lolth, but fear is an integral part of the society and of the worship.



I agree totally, the commons, the males, and the non-clerics should be running for the hills but we are talking about three female clerics of 10-12th level and that's true devotion not fear, IMO. 

What the repercussion for drow civilization if the masses of Lolth’s clerics turn to other deities?  Kiaransalee doesn't require female only clerics and equal in religion could mean equal in government/society.  How much of the female drow power base is based upon religion?  50% of it?  75?  90?  100?  (I honestly do not know)  

Times like these usually make people cling to their values/religion...  IMO.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

Darn it I thought my post got lost.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

I should preface all of my comments with the following: all of this is my opinion; I have no knowledge of in-game mechanics or structures. My information comes solely from my imagination and from the Forgotten Realms novels I've read.


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kiaransalee doesn't require female only clerics and equal in religion could mean equal in government/society. How much of the female drow power base is based upon religion?



That's a good point. Obviously, drow have been worshipping other deities since time began, otherwise there wouldn't _be_ other drow deities, but just as obviously, Lolth has been numero uno the entire time as well. From that perspective, Narcelia definitely would be against conversion, since it would basically mean the downfall of drow civilization. Then again, this is only true in the settings Narcelia and I know about--mainly Menzo, and some smaller outliers. It's possible that all of us PC's are wrong. In which case, Narcelia would convert if she was given hard, fast proof that 1) Lolth isn't coming back, at least not soon, and 2) Lolth isn't the Queen, but in fact is a minor dignitary's middle daughter, if you get the poor analogy.

_I_ believe that the power base is 100% _based_ upon religion, but a lot of that power _currently_ is due to the fear ingrained in the populace, fear which will take a while to dissipate, but that dissipation will almost surely happen in the PC's lifetimes (well, the drow PC's anyway).


			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> While it is arguable that some dieties may grant spells even to those only granting lip-service to the tenets of the faith, it seems to me (even moreso at higher levels) that spells would only be granted to the truly "faithful".



This is a compelling argument, true. I go back, though, to my previous argument that some gods don't care, as long as you forward their goals. I don't know anything of Kiransalee beyond what has been said in this setting, but I'm pretty sure that as long as you were faithful to Lolth's goals and did nothing to subvert her, she would give you personal power even if you weren't completely pure of heart. And, of course, strike you down in an instant if you showed any bit of hesitation about doing Lolth's bidding.


> The Matron sees attempting to control the Graverending as a potential source of immense personal power and is more willing to consider "Convert" if it'll help her get there.
> 
> Carcelon on the other hand, is tipping the balance slightly towards faith instead of personal power and so is investigating alternate avenues to avoid the ultimatum. (partly in hopes in gaining favor with the Queen if/when the silence ends). However, when given no other choice and issued the ultimatum, Carcelon will also choose "Convert".



Narcelia has the same ideas as Carcelon, and would love act as Lolth's personal Scourge when the Silence ends. However, that argument also supports the Matron's: if she (the Matron) converts, and if this Silence lasts for much longer, perhaps Kiransalee with personally have the power to dominate in the pantheon, and if the Matron converts _now_ instead of later, she will have more power over others, in what will be--inevitably, in this scenario--the ruling religion. Of course, that begs the question of what Ki'Willis will do if we run into another group of clerics who seem/are more powerful than Kiransalee's.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

As I said earlier, I'm glad I'm playing a simple bugbear...  

Though the thought of being more active in the major is appealing.  Anyhow I had a long night, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Muscle need not think. It's good to be a simple bugbear.


----------



## Xael (Dec 2, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As I said earlier, I'm glad I'm playing a simple bugbear...



I've found out that I get bored with non-spellcaster (=non-wizard) characters much easier than if I play spellcaster -type characters. Especially if playing a bit higher level (7+) game. Strange actually... 



> Though the thought of being more active in the major is appealing.



Quertus will probably have some use for Kilchif. Soon...


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2003)

This OOC discussion is really good.  And it ties in very well with what the Matron and Carcelon have found in the Inner Fane.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 2, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> "So, Ki’Willis, ‘Do you have faith?’"




 

Nice.

The amusing thing is that I had something very similar to Matron Morcane's "game of faith" planned for Dorina's 'convert or die ultimatum' scene (should it come to pass).


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2003)

At the present time, I'm planning on sticking with published feats and not adding any "custom feats".  



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Endur, which, if any, of the Master Thrower PrC's _thrown weapon tricks_ would you allow as feats and with what prerequisites?
> 
> I'm looking specifically at Palm Throw and Deadeye Shot.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 2, 2003)

I love this game


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh Darn, have to stick to Ranged Disarm, then. 

Fear my ultimate daggery!


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2003)

*The Fate of Faerun Lies in Shadowy Darkness*

Daggerdale is reeling from a sudden series of murderous drow raids.  As a grave threat to the entire surface world develops in the war-torn dark elf city of Maerimydra, intrepid heroes must discover its source and destroy it, if they can.  Designed to take 10th-level characters as far as 18th level, City of the Spider Queen draws the heroes into the deepest reaches of the Underdark and plunges them into an epic adventure with dire consequences.

(The Blurb on the back cover of the module)


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I love this game



You're not the only one. 

And damn those sissy vampires...


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2003)

Unless they changed Tenser's in 3.5, the answer is no.  

Now you could ride Tenser's Floating Disk if someone else cast it (Icho?).


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> You're not the only one.
> 
> And damn those sissy vampires...



Ditto to both. You're an excellent story-teller, Endur, though I wish the vampires weren't quite so true to character.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Unless they changed Tenser's in 3.5, the answer is no.
> 
> Now you could ride Tenser's Floating Disk if someone else cast it (Icho?).



 So Xael, want to make a deal? I can cast the spell too.


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Unless they changed Tenser's in 3.5, the answer is no.
> 
> Now you could ride Tenser's Floating Disk if someone else cast it (Icho?).



Bah! I need to research _Quertus' Friggin' Cool Floating Disk_!

And what the hell about Icho? He's a friggin' Quasit.



...Say, what do I need to do to make a Driftdisc like Matron's, but without the stupid spell additions?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 3, 2003)

I always thought it was pretty bizarre that a wizard couldn't ride the disc.  Random 2nd ed holdover I suppose.


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I always thought it was pretty bizarre that a wizard couldn't ride the disc. Random 2nd ed holdover I suppose.



I always thought that riding the disc was supposed to be it's main function.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Muscle need not think. It's good to be a simple bugbear.



Kilcif does indeed need to think, but at least it isn’t anything philology major would need to contemplate. 



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I've found out that I get bored with non-spellcaster (=non-wizard) characters much easier than if I play spellcaster -type characters. Especially if playing a bit higher level (7+) game. Strange actually...



No worse than me, the last time I used a magic user I it was 2nd edition...  I just do not like magic users/wizards/sorcerers. :shrugs:



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Quertus will probably have some use for Kilchif. Soon...



Be sure to as your mommy first, or you’re going to need to pay under the table. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I love this game



Indeed. 

Let me read the IC stuff before I read anymore OOC.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Nope, it's for carrying gigantic amounts of treasure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

Endur, nope Kilcif wouldn't have gone into the inner fane with out the Matron’s permission…  (Though if he heard either a scared Matron Ki'Willis and Carcelon or the sounds of combat he would have gone in.)

Which with the permission issue that reminds me that neither would vampires. (can't cross a threshold)


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Endur:

Hom much would it cost for Quertus to turn Sarduel's robe to complete copy of his own robe (meaning looks)? Red somewhat passes with black, but I'm not sure if I want the chance in style... 



Also, how the hell is Intelligent Item Creation handled? Is it:

A) Caster decides item's ability scores and cababilities (table 7-30) and pays Gold and XP cost from those. Powers are rolled and added, but don't add to creation costs. Which results in nice way to gain money: "I pay 7500gp and 600 XP to create an intelligent item. Then I sell it for like 100 000 gold pieces..."

B) Caster decides item's ability scores and cababilities (table 7-30) and pays Gold and XP cost from those. Powers are rolled and added, and they are added to creation costs. Which results in possible: "I can make intelligent items! No, wait, I can't because DM rolled too expensive item!"

 *By the book* it would seem as option A...


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 3, 2003)

SRD said:
			
		

> To find the item’s specific powers, *choose* or roll on the appropriate tables below.



(emphasis mine)

It seems to me that once you've chosen ability scores and alignment you can then also choose what powers it gets (and pay for them accordingly).  It'd be silly for that part of the process to be random.  The table is there for randomly generated weapons, not custom created ones.


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> (emphasis mine)
> 
> It seems to me that once you've chosen ability scores and alignment you can then also choose what powers it gets (and pay for them accordingly). It'd be silly for that part of the process to be random. The table is there for randomly generated weapons, not custom created ones.



Page 288, DMG: "To create an intelligent item, a character must have a caster level of 15 or higher. Time and creation costs are based on the normal item creation rules, with market price values on Table 7-30: Item Intelligence, Wisdom, Charisma, and Cababilities (page 296) treated as additions to time, gp cost, and XP cost. The item's alignment is the same as creator's. *Determine other features randomly*, following the guidelines in the relevant sectinos of this chapter.

And I agree, it doesn't make any sense. I'd be happy to decide the powers myself. 

The possibility to earn loads of money though...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

*Watching Xael and Pyrex exchange*

Oh yeah, I like playing warriors...


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Watching Xael and Pyrex exchange*
> 
> Oh yeah, I like playing warriors...



What!? You mean you wouldn't like unlimited source of 500% or so profit?!


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 3, 2003)

*checks again, finds same passage in SRD* 
Weird.  That is worded so badly it hurts.  I think the intent is still to allow the creator to choose powers/purpose/etc.

Step 1)
"Time and creation cost are based on the normal item creation rules, with the market price values on Table: Item Intelligence, Wisdom, Charisma, and Capabilities treated as additions to time, gp cost, and XP cost."

[As I understand this, determining the item's capabilities include determining it's powers & special purpose.]

Step 2)
"The item’s alignment is the same as its creator’s."

[ok, no problem there]

Step 3)
"Determine other features randomly, following the guidelines in the relevant section."

[Translation:  If you're making an intelligent weapon, go look in the weapon section for weapon abilities.  If you're making an intelligent staff, go look in the staff section for staff abilities.  Etc]


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah, that's probably it, but I'm a greedy bastard so I had to try. 

But it is worded completely horribly.

So, now to the next question: Does the caster need *any* preqruisite spells? I mean, in theory a wizard can create a sword that does _Bless_ and _True Resurrection_ (ooh) ...



And one bugbear keeps his mouth shut in the back row!


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 3, 2003)

According to the RAW, the only prerequisite for crafting an intelligent item is an applicable Item Creation feat and CL 15.

The intent (imho) is that the prereq spell be available during casting (as with other item types, another caster can provide the spell).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> What!? You mean you wouldn't like unlimited source of 500% or so profit?!



Hmmmm, no not really D&D to me is about adventures not truing a profit.  

Though that could be a great skill for a cohort though.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2003)

3rd level spell, just like the spell FLY, except has a cool visual effect.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Bah! I need to research _Quertus' Friggin' Cool Floating Disk_!
> 
> And what the hell about Icho? He's a friggin' Quasit.
> 
> ...Say, what do I need to do to make a Driftdisc like Matron's, but without the stupid spell additions?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> 3rd level spell, just like the spell FLY, except has a cool visual effect.



 I need three levels of wizard.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2003)

With regards to intelligent item creation, CL 15 and the applicable feat is in addition to the various pre-req spells.  Powers aren't free or rolled.  The creator selects the powers.  Wish, Limited Wish, Awaken, or Miracle might also be a useful spell to have available.

The vampires probably were unable to enter the Shrine of Lolth (but other undead and non-undead would have been able to enter).  The vampires had serious issues with both the inn and the Temple of Tyr in Dagger Falls.   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Which with the permission issue that reminds me that neither would vampires. (can't cross a threshold)


----------



## Xael (Dec 3, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> I need three levels of wizard.



And I need two, to get *Bubble Bath*.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

You know the thing I find the humorous about item creation is how many in game days have we done 4 or so?

And creating at item takes how long?

Maybe your grandchild will be able to use it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> The vampires probably were unable to enter the Shrine of Lolth (but other undead and non-undead would have been able to enter).  The vampires had serious issues with both the inn and the Temple of Tyr in Dagger Falls.



Oh I never meant to imply that that we are safe their, or that the damage couldn't have been done. 

But I know longer suspect Dorina, herself, "urinating" on the alter...  

Maybe one of the skinless undead, or the lich.

Which was quite a good line their serpenteye.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 3, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Which was quite a good line their serpenteye.




Thanks .

I'm a bit annoyed at myself right now, though, and feel more than a little self-pity. Alisannara could have been so very useful to us... She could still be, but the chances are poor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> What happened? How did she go from over 0 HP to -10? Did she simply will herself to die?




Maybe she manifested?  Or was at least manifested at first. (guessing later)

Endur, undead ghost or outsider ghost?  (ghost in ghostwalk are outsiders)


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2003)

Actually, we have done 8 days in game.

Timeline
(30 days in each month in Faerun calendar + some holidays that don't count)
Uktal 23: House Millithor fled through the portal and encountered the goblins in the webbed cavern.
Feast of the Moon: Current day (8 days later)
30 days in month of Nightal
30 days in month of Hammer
Midwinter Day (aka The GraveRending)



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You know the thing I find the humorous about item creation is how many in game days have we done 4 or so?
> 
> And creating at item takes how long?
> 
> Maybe your grandchild will be able to use it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Endur, FYI I edited my last IC thread too state I wanted to stay in the shadows also.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Endur, FYI I edited my last IC thread too state I wanted to stay in the shadows also.



I thought for sure we had opened that up farther than that...    


All fixed.


----------



## Xael (Dec 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And creating at item takes how long?



Well, I can add some minor enhancements and it should only take couple of days. Making a sword of "ûber-doom of invulneralibility" would take a bit longer...



> Maybe your grandchild will be able to use it.



One of my clones, more like it...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> Well, I can add some minor enhancements and it should only take couple of days. Making a sword of "ûber-doom of invulneralibility" would take a bit longer...




Do you want to work on my armor? 




			
				Xael said:
			
		

> One of my clones, more like it...



*LMAO* that or you could ask for a cryonics treatment and Endur's grandchild can have you revived when it's finally done.  Though theirs always a chance it would be so "über" after the 9 or 10 new editions have been released.


----------



## Xael (Dec 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do you want to work on my armor?



That depends on the pay... 



> *LMAO* that or you could ask for a cryonics treatment and Endur's grandchild can have you revived when it's finally done. Though theirs always a chance it would be so "über" after the 9 or 10 new editions have been released.



That's certainly more probable than Quertus having grandchildren.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> That depends on the pay...



Less than a page ago you where saying you had a job for Kilcif...  What happened?  Did mom say "no"?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Um...I can't find the game ,and I looked in the first 3 pages, is it Invisible now?
If so, Kripp should still be able to see it...


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

It's the 6th post after the sticky posts, or: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54053


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Um...I can't find the game ,and I looked in the first 3 pages, is it Invisible now?



3 pages???  Are you kidding I don't think I've ever seen it dip off of the first page.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 3 pages???  Are you kidding I don't think I've ever seen it dip off of the first page.




Yep. It just seemed to disappear as if my..._magic_ 
It's back now, I assume to Kripp's  er...OK, so he hasn't done much yet.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 5, 2003)

This is all if Dorina wants to fight, of course.

Hehe,Rushing Waters is a fun one...
No Spell Resistance,No Save,Bull Rush Str 34,Colossal size,+30 bonus total.Move back 5'+5'/5 points the wave beats them by.Ref Save DC21 or prone.
'He Who Dwells In darkness' says Hi, little Drow worshipper of a silly upstart Goddess... 

Afterwards, if she is still visible (and Prone,no doubt), I'll _Flamestrike_ her/them.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 5, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Edit: If that's not how _Message_ works...




Sadly you're both out of range and need line-of-effect to use _Message_.  
I belive _Sending_ is the spell you're looking for.


----------



## Xael (Dec 5, 2003)

> Matron Ki’Willis was slain.



Well that was unexpected.  Oh well, it's not that bad...


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2003)

*Save or Die*

Its amazing how many creatures there are in high level adventures that have 'save or die' spells.


----------



## Xael (Dec 5, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Its amazing how many creatures there are in high level adventures that have 'save or die' spells.



Oh yes. And why, oh why do they have to be fortitude saves...


----------



## Xael (Dec 5, 2003)

> ...inflicts ten points of damage on Quertus...



I kinda quessed he would do something like that...


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 5, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Its amazing how many creatures there are in high level adventures that have 'save or die' spells.




Which is why 'Cloak of Resistance +however-much-I-can-afford' is nearly always at the top of the list of magic items acquired for my characters.

How much does Carcelon know about what just happened?  I assume it's pretty obvious that the Matron is no longer among the living, but beyond that I'm not sure.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 5, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Sadly you're both out of range and need line-of-effect to use Message.



Oh, good, then I won't waste it.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

Carcelon will know that the Matron is no longer among the living as soon as: 1) The Matron tells her; or 2) Carcelon realizes that the Matron isn't breathing anymore.

The Matron's body wasn't harmed other than her eyes becoming black pits.  However, the body will begin to rot, if a friendly neighborhood spellcaster doesn't cast gentle repose on it to keep it from rotting.  

Carcelon can guess that the scream had supernatural potence and could have inflicted great harm.  And Carcelon can guess that the fact that the Ghost entered the Matron is of major significance.  But whether the Ghost is now possessing the Matron or something else happened (i.e. the ghost reanimating the Matron's deceased body), Carcelon wouldn't know.  Carcelon knows the general properties and nature of Revenants, so once Carcelon realizes that the Matron is an undead creature, Carcelon will be able to guess at the Matron's new capabilities.  



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> How much does Carcelon know about what just happened?  I assume it's pretty obvious that the Matron is no longer among the living, but beyond that I'm not sure.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

High level Rogues do a scary amount of damage with their sneak attacks.  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I kinda quessed he would do something like that...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Hehe,Rushing Waters is a fun one...




I do not have my books in front of me, but wouldn't just about finish off a vampire?



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Matron Ki’Willis was slain.




Holy  !  Does that mean Serpent needs a new character?  I know The matron was re-animated, but I am curious as to rather or not the character is still playable, aka has a "real" mind capable of thought. (sorry the books are at home)



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Its amazing how many creatures there are in high level adventures that have 'save or die' spells.




And my throws are totally horrible...  

Endur, how did the novel go?  


Edit: Endur posted while I was typing, and working, so I’m guess serpent is still kicking.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

*NPC Movie Characters*

Who plays the NPC in the movie?

Randal Morn ... Sean Connery
Lady Yyssiriryl ... Darryl Hannah
Dorina T'sarran ... Jamie Lee Curtis
Zedar T'sarran ... James Gadolfini
Laral, of Laral's of Skullport ... Humphrey Bogart (Rick's Cafe, Casablanca)
Velina/Velasta T'sarran (Same actress) ... Lucy Liu


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes, the Matron Ki'Willis character is still playable.  She still has a mind and is a free-willed undead.  

As a Revenant, her #1 priority is revenge against Irae, and any of Irae's assistants.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Holy  !  Does that mean Serpent needs a new character?  I know The matron was re-animated, but I am curious as to rather or not the character is still playable, aka has a "real" mind capable of thought. (sorry the books are at home)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Yes, the Matron Ki'Willis character is still playable.  She still has a mind and is a free-willed undead.



cool. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> As a Revenant, her #1 priority is revenge against Irae, and any of Irae's assistants.



Obsessive-compulsive characters can be fun to play. 

I do have questions though:

When vengeance is hers is she going to crumble to dust like normal Revenants?

Also she has the detect poison spell prepared now but is immune to poison...  I guess that last one is more likely just a statement.


----------



## Xael (Dec 6, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Who plays the NPC in the movie?
> 
> Randal Morn ... Sean Connery



Noo! I can't take my vengeance on Sean Connery! 

If I live through the present that is... 

And this is exactly the reason why It's good to be a Lich.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 6, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> Noo! I can't take my vengeance on Sean Connery!



Think of it as getting your hands on James Bond, and you'll feel a lot better.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2003)

There is no emoticon for what I feel... This is an interesting turn of events, and it has given me much to think about.

Do I have to take immediate revenge on Dorina or can I make proper preparations first? It would seen from what we saw of Matron Morcane that she was incapable of patience when it comes to the Tsarrans. 

Converting to Kiaransalee is obviously out of the question, since Irae acted on her orders and she must suffer the ultimate vengeance from Ki'Willis/Alisannara. Ironically, as a revenant Ki'Willis/Alisannara is/are an embodyment of the techings of Kiaransalee.

I guess what I need to know is how single-minded Ki'Willis/Alisannara is supposed to be in her pursuit of vengeance, and how far her vengefulness will extend. She has reasons (however minor) to hate pretty much everyone she has ever dealt with in any way. Alisannara, her slayer and primary personality, most of all. Is she still capable of caring about the members of her family? The future of her House? Her own destiny (except as the slayer os Irae)? Is it possible for her to want to cure her revenancy (with Resurrection), so that she can transform herself into a more durable form (Lich) and better be able to pursue her goal? Will she crumble to dust after Irae has been destroyed?


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

Some of these questions are difficult and the answer may change.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Do I have to take immediate revenge on Dorina or can I make proper preparations first? It would seen from what we saw of Matron Morcane that she was incapable of patience when it comes to the Tsarrans.




Patience will be difficult, but conceivable under some circumstances.  Matron Morcane had a different set of compulsions than Matron Ki'Willis.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Converting to Kiaransalee is obviously out of the question, since Irae acted on her orders and she must suffer the ultimate vengeance from Ki'Willis/Alisannara. Ironically, as a revenant Ki'Willis/Alisannara is/are an embodyment of the techings of Kiaransalee.




There may be a yet unrevealed reason for the irony.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I guess what I need to know is how single-minded Ki'Willis/Alisannara is supposed to be in her pursuit of vengeance, and how far her vengefulness will extend.




Her purpose in life is now Vengence against Irae.  Everything she does gets weighed against, does it help accomplish vengence against Irae.  When she has the opportunity to claim vengence against others, she will definitely consider doing so, so long as it doesn't significantly interfere with vengence against Irae.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> She has reasons (however minor) to hate pretty much everyone she has ever dealt with in any way. Alisannara, her slayer and primary personality, most of all.




Alisannara isn't really a primary personality.  Her memories are there.  But the primary personality is Ki'Willis.  The desire for vengence against Irae was incorporated into the spell that brought Ki'Willis to Unlife.  

Also, Irae directly killed Ki'Willis.  It was Irae that transformed Alisannara's spirit into a Keening Spirit, bound her to the Shrine, and ordered her to slay any Priestesses of Lolth that entered the Shrine of Lolth (and Ki'Willis knows this).  Alisannara delayed screaming as long as she could to talk first, but her Wail was a foregone conclusion when you entered the Inner Fane.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Is she still capable of caring about the members of her family? The future of her House?




Yes, she cares.  But nothing can impede vengence against Irae.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Her own destiny (except as the slayer os Irae)?




Her destiny is to slay Irae (although she can still gain levels and grow, etc.).



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Is it possible for her to want to cure her revenancy (with Resurrection), so that she can transform herself into a more durable form (Lich) and better be able to pursue her goal? Will she crumble to dust after Irae has been destroyed?



Resurrection is only possible with the consent of your Deity.  With the silence, Resuurection of a follower of Lolth is not possible.  Even before the silence, Lolth almost never approved resurrections or raise deads (the phrase "your soul is mine" comes to mind).  With regards to crumbling to dust, yes Ki'Willis will crumble to dust unless the Goddess wills otherwise.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

Think of it as you are being helped on your quest for undeath.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Noo! I can't take my vengeance on Sean Connery!
> 
> If I live through the present that is...
> 
> And this is exactly the reason why It's good to be a Lich.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

These were the leftover spells that Matron Morcane never cast, which is why many of them were anti-good spells that would have been useless in a fight against the T'sarrans.  The Wail of the Banshee is the only exception, a sort of last gasp weapon for Matron Ki'Willis to use against Irae.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also she has the detect poison spell prepared now but is immune to poison...  I guess that last one is more likely just a statement.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 6, 2003)

You didn't by any chance forget to roll for spell resistance?


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

Sadly, the keening spirit's wail is a supernatural ability, and SR does not work against super-natural abilities; SR only works against spells and spell-like abilities.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You didn't by any chance forget to roll for spell resistance?


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

Patience and the Revenge of a Revenant

Revenant’s have some patience but not much.  The Revenant seeks to destroy its enemy as soon as possible.  The Revenant does not care who else dies or about its own survival so long as the enemy is destroyed.  

If a Revenant knows that a target is going somewhere, a Revenant has enough patience to get there ahead of time and set an ambush.

However, the Revenant doesn’t have enough patience to go take a vacation and rest up before gaining revenge.

If a revenant thought the Revenant’s current weapons were not capable of killing a target, the Revenant has the patience to go seek a weapon that could kill the target.  The Revenant probably does not have the patience to go seek a weapon upgrade if the original weapon is sufficient to kill the enemy and if seeking the upgrade is going to significantly delay the revenge.

The Revenant is magically bound to seek the death of its enemy, but other forms of revenge can also be sought as a side benefit.  I.e. a Revenant could seek to do worse than death things in addition to seeking death.

Once in the physical presence of the enemy, the Revenant will be compelled to attack the enemy as soon as possible, but the Revenant can choose how to attack.  i.e. the Revenant could choose to use physical force, cast spells, activate a magic item, etc.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 6, 2003)

::shakes head:: This could be messy . . .


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

serpenteye, maybe Endur woill let you bring in an out-of-work half-Fiend Troll...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 7, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> serpenteye, maybe Endur woill let you bring in an out-of-work half-Fiend Troll...




 No, no, that won't be neccessary. I actually think I might enjoy playing an insane character for once .

Seriously, Revenant Ki'Willis will probably be more interesting to play than Drow Ki'Willis was. I might have been too pragmatic as Ki'Willis, let too much of my own personality ideal shine trough. Role playing should be more than always taking the path of least resistance towards objectively appraised goals. It might be fun to put a little more emotion into my playing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Seriously, Revenant Ki'Willis will probably be more interesting to play than Drow Ki'Willis was. I might have been too pragmatic as Ki'Willis, let too much of my own personality ideal shine trough. Role playing should be more than always taking the path of least resistance towards objectively appraised goals.



actually if you go back 50 pages and read the first, maybe the second post, you will see that you played the matron quite well.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

So, does this turn of events mean that I can blast that uppity vampire Dorina (when proper situation and reason become evident).
Silly little thing...'Bloop!'


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> So, does this turn of events mean that I can blast that uppity vampire Dorina




I would say so, I have a feeling we have a small war upon are hands...

Endur, can the matron delay her revenge if she suspects that the vampires will get away via gaseous form?

Then again it might be better to make them flee as she supposedly knows where the coffins are kept, or at least has a good idea.


----------



## Thels (Dec 7, 2003)

He, certainly a turn of events. Makes me wonder what would've happened if neither made the save.

How far is it visible that there is something seriously wrong here when we get back? Dariel would follow Drow Ki'Willis, but he might have a whole different idea at following an Undead Ki'Willis.


----------



## Xael (Dec 7, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Think of it as you are being helped on your quest for undeath.



The problem is that it will take 120 (or 240) days to make the phylactery. Not to mention the 120 000 gold pieces. And although Vampirism might be nice too, I don't like the drawbacks.


----------



## Xael (Dec 7, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would say so, I have a feeling we have a small war upon are hands...



Yeah, and just when I have used some of my best (=coolest) offensive spells and I'm being strangled to death by Sean Connery.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 7, 2003)

Yeah, but just think--what a great line for a party. "So there I was, being strangled by Sean Connery . . ."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2003)

Well, you still have that magical dagger, you could start stabbing at him. Might actually be more likely to work than trying to struggle out of his hold.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yeah, but just think--what a great line for a party. "So there I was, being strangled by Sean Connery . . ."



No! No! It was James Bond...


----------



## Endur (Dec 7, 2003)

Actually, I was thinking about the part that Sean Connery played in "The Rock."  Essentially an old 007.


----------



## Endur (Dec 7, 2003)

That depends on what is going on when you get back.

Drow society has conflicts on purity.  Half-drow tend to be ostracized (except for half-fiends).  Crippled drow and mutant drow are outcasts and tend to be abandoned or rejected (for instance, Irae's albino skin color would probably cause her to be abandoned at birth or hidden by her house).  

Undead are a special case.  While the members of an undead matron's house would probably be too terrified of the Matron's power to revolt, other houses might view an undead status as a weakness that could be exploited.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

And here I was thinking that Quertus was being shaken and not stirred...


----------



## Xael (Dec 7, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Well, you still have that magical dagger, you could start stabbing at him. Might actually be more likely to work than trying to struggle out of his hold.



Well yeah, but one needs a succesful grapple check to get it. 

But it's already too late now.

Oh, by the way, *DON'T KILL RANDAL MORN!*

I want him, like alive.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> I want him, like alive.



Didn't know you had a fetish for Sean Connery


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 9, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif is slightly unnerved, but not quit surprised about the Matron condition.  Her openness about her condition, even in private, is more of a surprise to him and he looks at Carcelon that he didn’t appreciate her less than full answer, but he says nothing to her.  When given a chance he will tell Kripp of his condition in the hopes of getting him to prepare a spell for him also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you misunderstood my post. Kilcif (and Carcelon) only knows that there's something wrong with Ki'Willis' eyes. Kripp is the one she told about her condition (because he's the only one who can help her with the rather nasty case of flesh-eating bacteria she is developing), noone else. 



> Originally posted by me:
> Leaving Carcelon and Kilcif behind in the corridor she requests to Kripp that he follows her into the room. After closing the door and making her way to the inner chamber of her quarters (or as for enough away from the door so that their conversation caanot be overheard) she turns to the Kuo-Toa priest.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 9, 2003)

And just how long did you think it was going to take us to notice that you've stopped breathing?  

Especially Carcelon, who knows that _something_ happened to the matron and would have been watching you like a hawk on the way back to our rooms.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 9, 2003)

It's not like she was a very heavy breether in the first place, and it's almost impossible to see if someone's not breathing when they are moving around. Besides, she can fake it if she thinks someone might notice. Since she can still speak she can certainly breath too if she'd want to. I think our DM is going to give our characters a lot more urgent matters to think about than wether or not we're all breathing. 
Since it's probable that she'll have a mutiny on her hands if her condition becomes known (and she would prefer not having to spank her kids) keeping it a secret it the best thing she can do.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't know, staying breathing is a pretty high priority for Carcelon.


----------



## Xael (Dec 9, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Since it's probable that she'll have a mutiny on her hands if her condition becomes known...



Bah, Quertus doesn't care about such minor things as dying or (un)death.

He's planning Lichdom though, so his opinion might be biased... 



> ...and she would prefer not having to spank her kids...



Now that would be a sight I'd want to see. From a distance.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 9, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> ...as well as to prepare the proper spell...perhaps make a Wand for her as well.




*random thought* If you used _Imbue with Spell Ability_ to grant the Matron the ability to cast _Gentle Repose_ herself, could she then refresh it daily using a Pearl of Power?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 9, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *random thought* If you used _Imbue with Spell Ability_ to grant the Matron the ability to cast _Gentle Repose_ herself, could she then refresh it daily using a Pearl of Power?




I like the way you think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstood my post. Kilcif (and Carcelon) only knows that there's something wrong with Ki'Willis' eyes. Kripp is the one she told about her condition (because he's the only one who can help her with the rather nasty case of flesh-eating bacteria she is developing), noone else.



Yeah seems like I did...  I guess I should have waited to after I slept a little bit.   I'll fix it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I don't know, staying breathing is a pretty high priority for Carcelon.



ditto for Kilcif.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> B.S., if Carcelon had any way of lifting the curse, I'd find an IC justification for doing it.  But Carcelon just plain can't do squat about it right now.



Well I understand that OOC but Kilcif doesn't know of your silent Goddess and he thinks your just doing it out of spite.


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

Okay, so now we have one undead char in the party and another char that wants to be an undead. Where is this going to? We had discussions about switching to another deity earlier and now we'll get discussions about switching to the afterlife?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 10, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Okay, so now we have one undead char in the party and another char that wants to be an undead. Where is this going to? We had discussions about switching to another deity earlier and now we'll get discussions about switching to the afterlife?




Avoiding the afterlife is one of the perks of being undead.  Especially now when our diety has disappeared. I'd imagine the demonweb pits are quite unpleasant at this time.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't know as any variation of 'pleasant' could have been used to describe the demonweb pits before the silence either...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 10, 2003)

Indeed. Btw, Who wants a Belt of Health +6 (36'000gp)? What would you be willing to trade?


----------



## Xael (Dec 10, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Indeed. Btw, Who wants a Belt of Health +6 (36'000gp)? What would you be willing to trade?



ME! I offer undying loyalty!


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 10, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> ME! I offer undying loyalty!




Don't I already have that?


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't know how much the Carpet of Flying is listed as, but I'll give you the Carpet and the Gloves of Arrow Snaring (4k). Uh, actually, I'm not positive what the Belt of Health will do for me either. And how many amulets can one have at a time? Just one, right? :-\ I'll throw in my Amulet of Spidery Goodness (Evilness) (0.7k) too, if so.

Okay, so what I'm trying to say is if the Belt is useful to me, I will give you the Carpet of Flying and the Gloves of Arrow Snaring, and if one can only have one Amulet at a time, I will also give you the Amber Spider Amulet. It's probably a bad trade for you.


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

Assuming you have no Con items yet, the Belt gives +3 Fort saves, +3 hp/level, +3 to Concentration checks, +3 to Stamina checks.

The 1st two both sound quite interesting. Not that I have anything interesting to trade you for it.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 10, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Indeed. Btw, Who wants a Belt of Health +6 (36'000gp)? What would you be willing to trade?



 I offer a competent meat shield (hp increase to 83 with the belt).


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 10, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> (does the Matron have the two Wraith Spiders with her, or Carcelon's Unicorn?)




How far is it to the crypts?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm going to Gencon West tomorrow morning until Monday, so here's how Kripp will do his thing: The next day, Spells are as follows, reflecting the new situation with the Vampires (or Kripp's dislike of them anyways) and Ki'Willis need for Gentle Repose.

SPELLS/DAY
Spells (Current Domain Spells Picked-Watery Death)

0:<6>No LightX3,Read Magic,Mending,Guidance.

1:<7>(D)Entangle,Stupor,Divine Favor X2,hide From Undead X2,
Command.

2:<7>(D)Mark of the Outcast,Dance of Ruin,Restoration,
Bull's Strength,Gentle Repose X2,Hold Person.


3:<6>(D)Control Water,Searing Light X2,
Dispel Magic X2,Cure Serious Wounds.

4:<4>(D)Rushing Waters,Death Ward,Dismissal,
Divine Power.

5:<3>(D)Dehydrate,Flame Strike,Spell Resistance.

Kripp will stay close to the Matron, as his friendship has always been with the Lolthite Clergy, and he has no alliance with the Kirianselites.

If a showdown with the Vampires ensues, he will cast Death Ward,Spell Resistance,Divine Favor and Divine Power upon himself, in that order. 
'Bloop!'

the asecond Gentle Repose is in case the first expires before Kripp has had a chance to regain or whatever, or a Dispel affects the Matron or any other odd situation.

Kripp will also use his healing wands freely on any who need them, as part of his mission was/is to offer aid to the loyal Lolthite Drow in their time of need. He would rather save his more powerful memorized Cures for the vampires, however (though he will use them to heal if their is no time for the CLWs etc...).

See you all in 6 days or so.

Uriel/Ron


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2003)

Endur, you said something about leveling up after the Temple....  I'm guessing that it's on hold?


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2003)

*Level Up*

All characters are now leveled up.  All characters except Matron Ki'Willis are now ECL 14 (drow are level 12 + 2 level adjustment).  

Matron Ki'Willis is still level 13 (but now has a Revenant template).


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

Dariel has be en updated. Changes: +1 Rogue Level, +1 Trapsense, +1 Dex, +1 BaB, +1 Fort, +1 Ref, +1 Will, +1 Hide, +1 Move Silently, +1 Spot, +1 Listen, +2 Sense Motive, +3 Use Rope, +3 HP, new feat: Dodge.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 11, 2003)

Endur, you still haven't told me how far it is to the crypts... 

Carcelon has been updated.  Changes:
Gained 5hp, Feat: Imp. Init., Fixed skill errors.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 12, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> All characters are now leveled up.  All characters except Matron Ki'Willis are now ECL 14 (drow are level 12 + 2 level adjustment).
> 
> Matron Ki'Willis is still level 13 (but now has a Revenant template).




What's the ecl of the Revenant template?
-

I'm sorry my posting lately has been of a very poor quality, but I've been sick with the flu for most of this week and my brain feels like it's being eaten by Illithids, both stunned and hurting. Since I'm not competent to make any kind of decision right now I'm asking you all, what do you think we should do now?


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2003)

The Dodrien crypts are about 100 feet up a vertical tunnel/slide from the entrance level to Szith Morcane.  

The entrance level is about 300-400 feet up the central chasm from the ruling level.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Endur, you still haven't told me how far it is to the crypts...
> 
> Carcelon has been updated.  Changes:
> Gained 5hp, Feat: Imp. Init., Fixed skill errors.


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2003)

CR is +1.  ECL is not known at this time.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> What's the ecl of the Revenant template?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 12, 2003)

Ahh.  Since all the distance is vertical, that makes it more likely the unicorn would have been left in the stable for now.


----------



## Xael (Dec 12, 2003)

Hmm... Should I take Improved Familiar and take Icho as my official familiar, or take Cosmopolitan: Use Magic Device? Both could be useful... 

And Endur, can I take _Firebrand_ from _Magic of Faerûn_ as my other level-up spell?



Oh yeah, and Quertus seriously needs that belt. It's important for a wizard to have much hit points, as we have just seen. Besides, wouldn't it be cool if I had more HP than our fighters..?  Quertus would give a (large) part of his future share (we're going to take over Szith Morcane, remember?).

...And he's of course carrying most of the magical loot we've found this far. 

On the other hand, I would like something of Intelligence +6...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Kilcif is leveled up now, I'll have to catch up on the story in the morning...

Endur, do you have any objections to me taking the spell less ranger variant?  (When I get that high, and if don't mind, do you have any objections to me readjusting the 12th level ability bonus I got, I picked it up with the thought that I would need it for spells, now their is a spell less variant, and I don't think I could ever see Kilcif casting spells, and I could use that point elsewhere.


----------



## Thels (Dec 13, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> or take Cosmopolitan: Use Magic Device?




Wha? Our House Wizard is hailing from Amn or Waterdeep? *tunes down trust in Quertus*


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2003)

Changes done. Results: 6hp, +1 BAB (third attack! Need to get another +1 Returning Adamantine Dagger),+1 Con, +1 Fort, +1 Bluff, +2 Intimidate, Precise Shot, Ranged Disarm (Dagger)


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 13, 2003)

Will post updates and thoughts on actions (if it's not too late) within the next 14 hours. Ugh, that sounds like a long time.


----------



## Xael (Dec 13, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Wha? Our House Wizard is hailing from Amn or Waterdeep? *tunes down trust in Quertus*



Check our beloved Matron's character sheet...


----------



## Endur (Dec 13, 2003)

Sadly, Cosmopolitan is not currently available as a feat.  It was available when the characters actually lived in Menzoberanzan.

Firebrand is ok.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Hmm... Should I take Improved Familiar and take Icho as my official familiar, or take Cosmopolitan: Use Magic Device?
> 
> And Endur, can I take _Firebrand_ from _Magic of Faerûn_ as my other level-up spell?
> 6...


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Sadly, Cosmopolitan is not currently available as a feat. It was available when the characters actually lived in Menzoberanzan.
> 
> Firebrand is ok.



All right, then Icho will maybe soon get promoted...



Informative statement: Only one more level till *Bubble Bath*!


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2003)

With regards to Icho, he actually does have the ability to scribe spells in spellbooks if he is your familiar.  He can share spells with you, so he can share "Read Magic" and he also can share skill ranks with you (i.e. all of your Spellcraft skill ranks).  Other familiars would be able to scribe spells as well, but most other familiars do not have the high intelligence of Icho, or hands to write with.  

The only disadvantage of Icho, is that he is a demon, and he may pursue his best interests instead of your best interests.  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> All right, then Icho will maybe soon get promoted...


----------



## Xael (Dec 14, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> With regards to Icho, he actually does have the ability to scribe spells in spellbooks if he is your familiar. He can share spells with you, so he can share "Read Magic" and he also can share skill ranks with you (i.e. all of your Spellcraft skill ranks). Other familiars would be able to scribe spells as well, but most other familiars do not have the high intelligence of Icho, or hands to write with.



Hmm... Handy.



> The only disadvantage of Icho, is that he is a demon, and he may pursue his best interests instead of your best interests.



*Snaps knuckles* We'll see...  I just have to make sure that my best interests are his best interests.



And I'm rather worried about that last phase-thing. Talosian liches? Crap.


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2003)

"The Mighty One" is worth being worried about.  That's why I made the OOC post.  

None of your characters know anything about "The Mighty One", but I did give a few OOC clues as to the nature of "The Mighty One".  

I'm not sure what is the most dangerous npc/monster James Wyatt stuck in this module, but "The Mighty One" is definitely a contender.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> And I'm rather worried about that last phase-thing. Talosian liches? Crap.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Endur, I gotten no reply to my request to use the variant ranger, from the complete warrior, when, and if, I make it to that level to cast spells.  I would like to remove my 12 level ability bonus and move it to where it would be of more use.  Is that okay?

Also the Matron side seems to have slowed down and I’m unsure if we are in the cavern so the matron will not rot or waiting for Kripp to change his spells…

Edit: Never mind Serpenteye just answered my question.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also the Matron side seems to have slowed down and I’m unsure if we are in the cavern so the matron will not rot or waiting for Kripp to change his spells…




   I'm really sorry about that... Now let's go kick some ass!  

--
Where could we find a Pearl of Power lvl 9 and 7 (and plenty of lower ones)? It might be worth it going to Thay or Halruaa just for that.


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2003)

If you want to move your level 12 ability bonus to something other than wisdom, that is fine.  

Yes, feel free to play a variant Ranger from Complete Warrior without spellcasting.  The Fast Movement ability does not stack with the Barbarian Fast Movement ability.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Endur, I gotten no reply to my request to use the variant ranger, from the complete warrior, when, and if, I make it to that level to cast spells.  I would like to remove my 12 level ability bonus and move it to where it would be of more use.  Is that okay?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry about that... Now let's go kick some ass!




Agreed, and theirs no need to be sorry. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The Fast Movement ability does not stack with the Barbarian Fast Movement ability.



That's a shame but I still don't see Kilcif the type to use spells so I still run the variant but it will probably never come to be as that's allot of levels to gain.

I'll be putting that bonus on CON.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 15, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: The Surface Raiders are roughly around 7 to 8 am.  The Matron, Kripp, Kilcif, and Carcelon are somewhere in the early morning (3-5 am).



Is there any chance the groups would meet? Does the Matron's group know where the raiders were going? Would they try to get to there? Is there one good way from Szith Morcane to the surface exit, or is there more than one convenient passage? I forgot about the timing until right now.


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Is there any chance the groups would meet?




I'll tell you if and when it happens.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Does the Matron's group know where the raiders were going?




The Matron's group knows the Raiders were going through the Crypts and heading to Dagger Falls.  The Matron's group does not know anything about the Crypts (other than rumors of traps and undead), the route to the surface, or Dagger Falls.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Would they try to get to there?




Up to the Matron's group to answer that question.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Is there one good way from Szith Morcane to the surface exit, or is there more than one convenient passage?




You only know the route you took.  Its possible there is more than one route.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2003)

Bloop...home from Gencon.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Would they try to get to there?




Yes, we would try to meet up (and kill your tsarrens). We will probably meet the group that stayed in the crypts first, vaporize them and recruit their low-levelers for the next battle.
--

Endur. The matron has Fast Healing 3. Shouldn'e that offset her decomposition? Isn't rotting a kind of damage? Or would it be considered a disease, as it is the result of bacterial activity?


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2003)

The Fast Healing keeps your body together in an undead form.  It does not prevent your flesh from rotting.

The rotting of the flesh doesn't actually do any damage to you.  Even if you lose all of your flesh, you will still be a revenant and can still have max hit points.  The rotting is a kind of disease.  However, even if you cast cure disease to eliminate the bacteria, that would just buy you several hours.  The bacteria would build up again.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Endur. The matron has Fast Healing 3. Shouldn'e that offset her decomposition? Isn't rotting a kind of damage? Or would it be considered a disease, as it is the result of bacterial activity?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> The rotting is a kind of disease.




But Undead are immune to disease


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2003)

Undead don't suffer from any of the ill effects of disease.  That does not mean they are immune.  

Liches, Revenants, Zombies, etc all have their flesh and organs waste away over time due to bacteria (unless they take precautions, Gentle Repose, Freezing Temperatures, etc.).  With regards to Liches and Revenants, they can continue to operate even after they have lost all of their flesh and internal organs.  Zombies eventually cease to operate, but can be re-animated as Skeletons.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> But Undead are immune to disease


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2003)

Fair enough. I knew that some undead do in fact rot. I just thought that there was a chance I could exploit the logical inconsistensies of the rules. I approve completely of your ruling, it's a sign of your skill as a DM .


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

I've got another question for you. What exactly happened to the skeletons who were attacked by the wraiths? Their HD increased, apparently. Anything else?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

And just what was so freighting....


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Appearently, the sight of a bunch of skeleton reinfocements and a gnoll induced terror.  None of the clerics seemed to have a problem resisting the terrifying skeletons.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And just what was so freighting....


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Actually, the two skeletons that "broke free" were never under Kripp's control.  Somebody ordered them to fake like they were commanded.   

When the Wraith Spiders attack an undead creature, their bite adds five temporary hit points to the undead creature (instead of spider venom).  The bite might also do damage.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I've got another question for you. What exactly happened to the skeletons who were attacked by the wraiths? Their HD increased, apparently. Anything else?


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

Ah, that's good I guess. Since Ki'Willis should have known that the spiders couldn't have been responsible for the defection of the skeletons, could I change my order last round and have them continue enhancing instead of retreating?

What's the basic stats and abilities of these things anyway, I've made too many assumptions.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

Actually, I'm not sure that Ki'Willis would have known what the Wraith Spiders do.  Ki'Willis has never seen Wraith Spiders before.

The two large Wraith Spiders have the normal traits of a Large Spider, except no web spinnarets and no poison.  Their bite inflicts negative energy, dealing 2-8 str damage to a living creature they bite (or granting a undead creature 5 temporary hit points).  Hit Dice become 4d12 +3, or 37 each for your two spiders.  Usual undead traits.  Int 2, con __, chr 1, otherwise stats are the same.  They are a mix of corporeal and incorporeal undead, but for combat purposes treat them as corporeal.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks. 
She would assume they worked pretty much the same way as ordinary Wraiths, I think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Appearently, the sight of a bunch of skeleton reinfocements and a gnoll induced terror.  None of the clerics seemed to have a problem resisting the terrifying skeletons.



ahhh okay.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2003)

OOC: Kilcif and the Matron got hit with a Fear spell (you are not sure from where).  The Matron didn't even notice it.  Kilcif was panicked.  Kilcif doesn't know that he was hit with a spell, all he knows that this place is terrifying and he wants to run as far as possible away.  Kilcif has lots of strength, but his will save is not that great.

Speaking of "as far as possible", would Kilcif run towards the old bugbear that cared for him, or would he start running towards Mantol Derith.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ahhh okay.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: Kilcif and the Matron got hit with a Fear spell (you are not sure from where).



I don't know why you didn't say that in the first place...  This is out of character for a reason and anything I read in here my character doesn't know...  If not Kilcif would have known of the silent long ago, correct? 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif has lots of strength, but his will save is not that great.



Got my agreement upon that.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Speaking of "as far as possible", would Kilcif run towards the old bugbear that cared for him, or would he start running towards Mantol Derith.



probably to the surface world in all honesty.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 16, 2003)

The matron seems to have overlooked two combining facts...

1) Wraith Spiders boost undead they bite.
2) The Matron is undead.

1) + 2) =


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

Ack, the Gnoll must have Spell Resistance...
Grrrr!


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> The matron seems to have overlooked two combining facts...
> 
> 1) Wraith Spiders boost undead they bite.
> 2) The Matron is undead.
> ...




No, no, I did not overlook that , it's just that the spiders have been needed elsewhere so far and she's also reluctant to reveal herself to be an undead. She knows some people will have issues with that and she hopes to aviod to reveal the truth until it has become impossible for her followers to desert her on any grounds.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 18, 2003)

RE: Narcelia's dream

What is Kiransalee's favored weapon? Did the dream feel like a sending? Did Narcelia feel a god's power in her (or directed at her) as she wielded the sword?


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

Divine sending?  Perhaps, you are not sure.  The dream is susceptible of several different meanings.

Kiaransalee's favored weapon is a "cold heart" (or a dagger).

Eilstraee's favored weapon is a "bastard sword."  Her followers are known for dancing naked with their swords.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> RE: Narcelia's dream
> What is Kiransalee's favored weapon? Did the dream feel like a sending? Did Narcelia feel a god's power in her (or directed at her) as she wielded the sword?


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 18, 2003)

It might be easier if I just didn't survive this encounter . . .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> It might be easier if I just didn't survive this encounter . . .



You could become the moral compass for the entire drow race...  Don't deny your destiny.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah, I can just see it now:

"Mother, we aren't destined to be undead! We are destined to dance on the surface! There is no need for vengeance!" And a few moments later, one dead Narcelia.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

You might as well get your money's worth and tell her about dancing naked too.


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry for not replying for the last few days. Had some stuff to wrap up. Anyhow, things oughta be fine now.

Mmh, Dariel really goofed up for someone who focusses at Spot/Listen/Hide/Move Silently.

Well, the clerics in the party were considering switching deities. What's the chance on them switching to Elistraee?


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 18, 2003)

Better now, apparently.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You might as well get your money's worth and tell her about dancing naked too.




Getting executed swiftly and painlessly (not too likely) might actually be preferable to seeing the old zombie get naked and dancing. *jiggle* *squish* *thump* "Oops, I think I dropped something"  

And Elistraee? Perhaps if she changes her stance on slavery, torture, kinky sex games and the use of poison... Nah, Elistraee's got no dignity, no ambition, she's not worthy of being worshiped.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, the person who found Dariel didn't really see Dariel.  Just sort of knew that somebody was lurking in the shadows (blindsight or scent perhaps).  So Dariel didn't completely goof up.  

Now as to why Dariel didn't see or hear the other person first, either magic or skill was involved.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Mmh, Dariel really goofed up for someone who focusses at Spot/Listen/Hide/Move Silently.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2003)

On a more serious note; The Matron and her party is several hours before the raiders in game time. Is it not possible that the actions her party is going to take will have an effect on the returning raiders? Now that it looks like Dariel might die or be turned into a Ghoul (whose a necrophobe now Thels? ), her actions in the past future might be descisive.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

Your GM has already figured out the answer to this question.  All will be revealed in the proper time.

edit: Don't forget that you lack wrist watches.  The Matron's party might not be ahead of the raiders.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> On a more serious note; The Matron and her party is several hours before the raiders in game time. Is it not possible that the actions her party is going to take will have an effect on the returning raiders? Now that it looks like Dariel might die or be turned into a Ghoul (whose a necrophobe now Thels? ), her actions in the past future might be descisive.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 18, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Your GM has already figured out the answer to this question.  All will be revealed in the proper time.



Why am I not reassured? Is it too late to suck up? 


> edit: Don't forget that you lack wrist watches.  The Matron's party might not be ahead of the raiders.



I'm a little fuzzy on the time frame myself. Unless it's secret, could you enlighten me a bit? Even if it's secret, I'm not sure how much time has passed since the trip to the surface. Is it still around 8a for the raiders?


> The minimal damage the skeletons inflicted on the Matron has already healed.  Carcelon took 1 point of damage and Kripp took 3 points of damage.



It's a good thing SOMEONE among us is capable of being effective.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

For the Surface Raiders, the current time is within a half hour to an hour after dawn.  



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> I'm a little fuzzy on the time frame myself. Unless it's secret, could you enlighten me a bit? Even if it's secret, I'm not sure how much time has passed since the trip to the surface. Is it still around 8a for the raiders?


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, they were fighting my second-rate skeleton horde.  They were not fighting my elite Yellow Mold Skeleton Horde.  And even my elite Yellow Mold Skeletons are pretty much out of commission, between a fireball from Quertus and Velasta's Rebukes.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> It's a good thing SOMEONE among us is capable of being effective.


----------



## Endur (Dec 19, 2003)

*299 Skeletons*

Two Hundred and Ninety Nine Skeletons on the Wall,
Two Hundred and Ninety Nine Skeletons,
Take One Down and Pass it Around,
Two Hundred and Ninety Eight Skeletons on the Wall.

Two Hundred and Ninety Eight Skeletons on the Wall,
Two Hundred and Ninety Eight Skeletons,
Take One Down and Pass it Around,
Two Hundred and Ninety Seven Skeletons on the Wall.

(etc.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2003)

Two Hundred and Ninety Seven Skeletons on the Wall,
Two Hundred and Ninety Seven Skeletons,
Bash One Down and Watch it Scatter Around,
Two Hundred and Ninety Eight Skeletons on the Wall.

Two Hundred and Ninety Six Skeletons on the Wall,
Two Hundred and Ninety Six Skeletons,
Bash One Down and Watch it Scatter Around,
Two Hundred and Ninety Five Skeletons on the Wall.


Anyhow, how far back is Kilcif from the group time/round wise?


----------



## Endur (Dec 19, 2003)

Kilcif fled for at least one minute.  And during his flight, he was running full speed down hill.  

Now, you get to go uphill.  And you are somewhat winded and might want to travel carefully, so you are probably going to do double-moves instead of running.  So several minutes from the Matron, Carcelon, and Kripp.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, how far back is Kilcif from the group time/round wise?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> So several minutes from the Matron, Carcelon, and Kripp.



Works for me I didn't note it in the in game post but spot, and listen checks.

Oh and if I find a "real" weapon quickly upon the ground, imagine their should be a ton off them as soon as I hit the smashed army.

Anything that looks to clean to be natural will catch my eye the most and I will take it just in case.  The Perfect weapon of course is a morningstar but anything bludgeon would be preferred.


----------



## Endur (Dec 19, 2003)

At the very least, you will find a "bone" club. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh and if I find a "real" weapon quickly upon the ground, imagine their should be a ton off them as soon as I hit the smashed army.
> 
> Anything that looks to clean to be natural will catch my eye the most and I will take it just in case.  The Perfect weapon of course is a morningstar but anything bludgeon would be preferred.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> At the very least, you will find a "bone" club.



LMAO*

Yeah if I don't I know I made a wrong turn somewhere.


----------



## Endur (Dec 20, 2003)

*Happy Holidays!*

Seasons Greetings!

Merry Christmas, a Happy New Year, and all of other Holidays!


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes, Merry Winter Vacation everyone!  May you all have a Happy New Year.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2003)

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Xael (Dec 20, 2003)

Oh yes. Happy holidays and stuff. Last week was hell. But now I'm free, free at last! Buahahahahahaha!


----------



## Thels (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, Happy Xmas and a Merry 2004 everyone


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 20, 2003)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2003)

Happy _Non-Denominational-Inoffensive-Retail-Spending-Holiday_ to you all...

A holdover from retail and all of the silly folks that would get annoyed when you mentioned someone else's religeous holiday and not their's...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2003)

I tried for a week to give that dagger away but now it looks like a life savor. 

If theirs any protest about it please let me know.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 25, 2003)

Looks like Christmas came early for Kilcif. 

I doubt that the weight of the equipment would be an issue but how much can Kilcif cram in his backpack?  Also will any of the weapons go into the Quiver of Ehlonna?  I know that the quiver isn’t really meant to handle some of these weapons found but it does state that it acts as a quiver or scabbard.  

Also if he cannot carry everything he will pack the light armor first starting with the Mithral chainmail.  Depending upon your answer we can edit the equipment list OOC. 

Also I was under the impression that with all the descriptions given there was no traps or chance for an ambush if that's not true I'm more than happy to edit. 

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Endur (Dec 25, 2003)

Nobody ambushes Kilcif while he collects his Christmas presents.  Using some rope, you'll be able to bundle everything onto your packback (even if everything can't fit inside the backpack).





			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Looks like Christmas came early for Kilcif.


----------



## Xael (Dec 28, 2003)

Quertus is mainly drinking the healing potion because he still has nice amounts of damage, which doesn't help him to survive possible additional constitution drain.

Sorry for absence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 28, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Nobody ambushes Kilcif while he collects his Christmas presents.  Using some rope, you'll be able to bundle everything onto your packback (even if everything can't fit inside the backpack).



Great, Then I will take all of it though I'm sure you knew that already.  

About how much time did Kilcif lose to the group cause of his greed? 

Also would he be able to keep everything quite and not take more of armor check penalty on a hide and move silently checks?


----------



## Endur (Dec 31, 2003)

Don't be silly.  Of course you make more noise.  The more you carry, the more noise you make.  You shouldn't worry too much.  The fish in full plate makes more noise. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also would he be able to keep everything quite and not take more of armor check penalty on a hide and move silently checks?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Don't be silly.  Of course you make more noise.  The more you carry, the more noise you make.  You shouldn't worry too much.  The fish in full plate makes more noise.



Yeah, but trust me the smell gives him away a way before the the noise would.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Don't be silly.  Of course you make more noise.  The more you carry, the more noise you make.  You shouldn't worry too much.  The fish in full plate makes more noise.




HEY!!! I'm sort of Quiet...+2 MS in full plate isn't anything to scoff at!


----------



## Endur (Dec 31, 2003)

FYI: I received Unearthed Arcana for Christmas.  Interesting book.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> HEY!!! I'm sort of Quiet...+2 MS in full plate isn't anything to scoff at!




I know, I know, I told the “bad” man he was wrong.  Trust me I got your smelly back.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 31, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know, I know, I told the “bad” man he was wrong.  Trust me I got your smelly back.




I'm actually not smelly. The Hat of Disguise is masking my natural odor..So there!
Actually, I smell like Bugbear right now, so I must be non-smelly


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I'm actually not smelly. The Hat of Disguise is masking my natural odor..So there!






			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Actually, I smell like Bugbear right now, so I must be non-smelly



Very much so and it’s very appreciated.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 31, 2003)

Silly lesser creatures. You all smell equally atrocious, no matter how you try to disguise it. It's a wonder we keep you around at all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Silly lesser creatures. You all smell equally atrocious, no matter how you try to disguise it. It's a wonder we keep you around at all.



Considering your dreaming of running around naked, except for a sword, in a forest you might want to change your opinion.  As us, or me, might be your only true alias when everything is said in done.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 31, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Considering your dreaming of running around naked, except for a sword, in a forest you might want to change your opinion.  As us, or me, might be your only true alias when everything is said in done.




Narcelia will still have an important role to play in the Millithor family even if she would convert to the goddess of striptease. Her role as a living example would be quite valuable, though less than pleasant. Rest assured Matron Ki'Willis will never abandon any of her children, if they would run away she will do her best to return them to the warmth of her motherly embrace.


----------



## Thels (Jan 1, 2004)

Warmth?!?

Happy 2004!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 1, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Warmth?!?




Warmth. The relative amount of warmth would depend on the circumstances...



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Happy 2004!




Happy New Year! May you cheat death for many more.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 1, 2004)

Narcelia is beginning to think maybe *now* is the time to take control of House Millithor, permanently . . . family ties notwithstanding!

Happy New Year.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2004)

I worked a 15 hr shift in a nightclub for New Years...happy NY and all of that.
I Just woke up after 7 hrs sleep and my head feels like a Bulette just ran over my it. I didn't even drink...Gods, I hate House Music.

Oh, 'Bloop!


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2004)

*Happy New Year*

Happy New Year!

By the way, the game is currently in chapter 1 of a 4 chapter module.  I expect that it will take 1 to 2 years to finish the game, assuming the party doesn't get wiped out before that.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

That sounds ominous . . . but I'm here for the long haul.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> By the way, the game is currently in chapter 1 of a 4 chapter module.  I expect that it will take 1 to 2 years to finish the game, assuming the party doesn't get wiped out before that.



Your not going to TPK us just cause you realize you have better things to do with the next two years of your life are you?    

Happy New Year.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your not going to TPK us just cause you realize you have better things to do with the next two years of your life are you?



Say it ain't so!


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll try to avoid a TPK.  But I'll be the first to admit that there are some nasty monsters in this module.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Say it ain't so!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I'll be the first to admit that there are some nasty monsters in this module.



Yeah I don't doubt it as the few threads I've seen on this model often describe it as a meat grinder...   We all might be on third cousins by the time we finish it. 

Note: for all of those who think I'm looking for spoilers out their rest assure that I am not...  If I were looking I would just grab the model of my shelf., but truth be told I've looked at it once since this game begin and that was for page count, and how many chapters their are.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> That sounds ominous . . . but I'm here for the long haul.




Me too, assuming I don't get overthrown as the head my family. Even then I will probably want to continue with a new character. I do love to be in charge, though. I just hope Endur doesn't get too sick of all my foolish questions .


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Me too, assuming I don't get overthrown as the head my family. Even then I will probably want to continue with a new character. I do love to be in charge, though. I just hope Endur doesn't get too sick of all my foolish questions .



Well, depending on how this whole undead encounter goes, Mommy Dearest might not be for long . . . Then again, Narcelia might not _be_ either.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Well, depending on how this whole undead encounter goes, Mommy Dearest might not be for long . . . Then again, Narcelia might not _be_ either.




Exactly. Once the Matron has been destroyed there will be no natural leader of the party. The right of inheritance is going to weigh very light compared to personal power and alliances. And alliances are only going to come at a heavy price. The party will split again and again in constant infighting and plotting, become ever weaker, and end up as a leaderless mob. In the end Irae or Django are going to end all our hopes for greatness. 
We are all better served by having one strong leader, and I will do my best to do what's best for us all. I'm always open to suggestions IC, and can be outvoted ooc.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2004)

Is this a request for more Django?

Not sure if I want Django to know that people consider him a comparable challenge to an epic priestess of Kiaransalee.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> In the end Irae or Django are going to end all our hopes for greatness.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Is this a request for more Django?




Didn't you say at some time that we, being an evil party, needed a good party as a foil? 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Not sure if I want Django to know that people consider him a comparable challenge to an epic priestess of Kiaransalee.




Irae is Epic!?!     We're so screwed...

Django, not really. I'm quite afraid of Endur, though. Truly, he's a formidable killing-machine.


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Didn't you say at some time that we, being an evil party, needed a good party as a foil?




Yes, but that doesn't imply "the same party every time."  Members of House Millithor essentially destroyed a good adventuring party in Daggerdale.   Including, by the way, the local priest the module provides for raising dead PCs.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Irae is Epic!?!     We're so screwed...




I dropped a few hints about this already.  Irae's plan is to summon a horde of undead such as the world has never seen before.  That would require magic more powerful than 9th level spells.  Either artifact(s) or the Epic Spellcasting feat or both would be necessary for what she is attempting.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Django, not really. I'm quite afraid of Endur, though. Truly, he's a formidable killing-machine.




Endur is a high level paladin designed to kill evil creatures, but there are a number of creatures out there that are far more dangerous than Endur.  "That Which Swims in Darkness", Kurgoth, The Mighty One, and Irae are all serious threats for inflicting a TPK on the party.  And that doesn't include various high level creatures that might get lucky with an area-effect spell or ability.

Its unlikely that House Millithor will encounter the dwarves from Mithril Hall anytime soon.  After all, you have traveled over 1000 miles away.  It would take the dwarves a considerable amount of time to travel here, unless they used magic.  Even if they had access to high level transport magic, they probably don't have any motivation to track you down.

On the other hand, you might have to worry about duergar attempting to track down some stolen platinum bars.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 3, 2004)

We *definitely* need a strong, sure party leader, Endur's frightening  comments notwithstanding. In this time of Silence, loss of leadership will cause our downfall, as Serpenteye has said. Narcelia realizes this, and will not undermine the Matron in public. The only hope for the drow PC's is to stick together.

If Irae turns us all into undead, does that count as a TPK?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> If Irae turns us all into undead, does that count as a TPK?



*LOL* it might!  Though it would solve my CON issues.   I would rather have the “Something of Bane” template I saw recently…    I’m at work or I would give the real name of it.

Obviously I would need the "something of Hruggek" version.


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2004)

The odds of Kilcif becoming a "Chosen of Hruggek" are extremely slim.  It is conceivably possible, but highly unlikely.  Much greater odds of becoming a "Chosen" of a Drow God(ess).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

A male bugbear becoming the chosen of a Drow Goddess?  

I can't imagine the odds but they might rank up they’re with winning powerball...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "That Which Swims in Darkness", Kurgoth, The Mighty One, and Irae are all serious threats for inflicting a TPK on the party.




Hey now, TWSID is a friendly,benevolent eater of SOuls...
Sheesh, you rule a degenerate piscean folk for a few aeons and everyone thinks you are a monster...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 4, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Hey now, TWSID is a friendly,benevolent eater of SOuls...



Aren’t they all?


----------



## Endur (Jan 4, 2004)

The Lord of the Lake of Shadows shows one face to his employees (friendly, benevolent, etc.) and another face to his opponents (eater of souls, etc).



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Hey now, TWSID is a friendly,benevolent eater of SOuls...
> Sheesh, you rule a degenerate piscean folk for a few aeons and everyone thinks you are a monster...


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 4, 2004)

Happy new year!  (oh, and I'm back from holiday travels and will resume posting, sorry about the long absence, but I spent most of the last two weeks w/o access to a PC)


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 7, 2004)

Two quick questions now that the groups are more-or-less together.
1) Who all is currently suffering from yellow mold?
2) How is yellow mold cured?  (I'm guessing either Remove Disease or Neutralize Poison, but I'm not sure which)

oh, and one more

3) Is the damage inflicted by the mold con damage or con drain?


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey all. Bad news: I just moved and have no internet access at my house or my job, so for now I'm working out of a library. Worse news: My computer was poorly made by the manufacturer and part of it broke during the move so even if I get internet access, I probably won't have it anyway. I will definitely try to post often, but I can't guarantee it'll be any particular amount of times or whatever. If this becomes a huge problem, I'll let you know and step down. You can also get rid of me if I seem to be causing problems. I'm definitely interested in continuing, but we'll have to see how it goes for the next week or so.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Hey all. Bad news: I just moved and have no internet access at my house or my job, so for now I'm working out of a library. Worse news: My computer was poorly made by the manufacturer and part of it broke during the move so even if I get internet access, I probably won't have it anyway. I will definitely try to post often, but I can't guarantee it'll be any particular amount of times or whatever. If this becomes a huge problem, I'll let you know and step down. You can also get rid of me if I seem to be causing problems. I'm definitely interested in continuing, but we'll have to see how it goes for the next week or so.




 I definately don't want you to step down. Your Narcelia is sublime .

I hope the problem will be solved quickly and at little expence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I definately don't want you to step down. Your Narcelia is sublime .
> 
> I hope the problem will be solved quickly and at little expence.



Agreed, I tossed my support elsewhere so I'll keep it short here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

Um just in case the Matron doesn’t remember that others still need air to breathe...  Your son will only have air for 10 minutes so it might be better if Kilcif just tosses him over his shoulder.

Is Kilcif smart enough to realize that Kripp just cast Detect magic?  I would like him to identify the magically from the trash. 

Anyhow I'll post in character when my questions are answered, but I’m pretty much doing as the matron requests.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Um just in case the Matron doesn’t remember that others still need air to breathe...  Your son will only have air for 10 minutes so it might be better if Kilcif just tosses him over his shoulder.




I knew that, and I thought he would be safer in the hole than out in the open where anyone could slit his throat. Besides, we wouldn't want Kilcif to be too encumbered now when we're soon about to do battle.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 10, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I knew that, and I thought he would be safer in the hole than out in the open where anyone could slit his throat. Besides, we wouldn't want Kilcif to be too encumbered now when we're soon about to do battle.



True enough he will be better protected in there...  I guess if time lingers we can always open it up and put more air in it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True enough he will be better protected in there...  I guess if time lingers we can always open it up and put more air in it.




Yes. I should probably write that. 
Endur, if I don't post anything to the contrary Ki'Willis will open the hole roughly every 5 minutes if it's not inconvenient to do at the time. She will not allow 10 minutes to pass without opening the hole and letting in some air.


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2004)

Kilcif is smart, but he has no idea what Kripp just did.  It might have been magic of some sort, but Kilcif has no way to know the difference between a "detect magic" and a "bestow curse" spell, unless there is some visual effect, like a bolt of lightning.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is Kilcif smart enough to realize that Kripp just cast Detect magic?  I would like him to identify the magically from the trash.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif is smart, but he has no idea what Kripp just did.  It might have been magic of some sort, but Kilcif has no way to know the difference between a "detect magic" and a "bestow curse" spell, unless there is some visual effect, like a bolt of lightning.



agreed and figured as much.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 13, 2004)

As we skipped over it in the IC thread, figured I'd ask here. 

Was Carcelon's spellcasting successful in restoring Dariel and/or Quertus?


----------



## Endur (Jan 13, 2004)

Carcelon was successful in restoring Dariel.  Not sure what you cast on Quertus.

Quertus currently has a constitution of 5 (including the +6 from the Matron's belt, i.e. his real con score is -1).  A neutralize poison won't affect that, but a restoration would give him some con points back.  



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> As we skipped over it in the IC thread, figured I'd ask here.
> 
> Was Carcelon's spellcasting successful in restoring Dariel and/or Quertus?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 13, 2004)

My list of actions included casting _Remove Disease_ followed by _Restoration_ on Quertus.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm dead, and there's nothing you can do about it! *nelson imitation* Nya-haaa!


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know about _nothing_.

If you don't rise as a vampire, how would you feel about (un)life as a wraith?


----------

